# Maple Hollow Farms 2013 Foaling Season Complete



## Maple Hollow Farm

I just thought I would start my 2013 foaling thread early because I am soooo excited for all of my foals coming! Feel free to check out the foals page on our website for all of our crosses for next year! These are all simply exposed to those stallions as we did not have anyone vet checked in foal this year and a couple I think may be open so these are all just possible upcoming foals! A few I can tell for sure others I have my doubts, one has shown heat recently so pretty sure she is open unless she is being goofy. Getting just too darn excited for next year already, this winter is going to drag by incredibly slow! First foal could be as early as february (mare was purchased bred and pasture bred march - september!!!!).

Camera 1 at my place... http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=maplehollow

Camera 2 at mom's.... http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=maplehollow2

It was just brought to my attention when my last mare foaled that the phone numbers accidentally got changed on cam 1 when I had different numbers put for cam 2. Please call these numbers for the cams: cam1 is 319-560-1859 first and 319-551-9008 second and then on cam 2 call 319-560-1426 first and 319-560-1859 second. Our horses for this farm are at two separate locations so it helps a lot to have the person on site called first. Just wanted to post this until I can get it fixed! Thank you!


----------



## cassie

WOW how exciting for you! a very big and beautiful season coming up for you soon






very exciting! can't wait to see the babies you get for your 2013 season! woohoo!


----------



## Wings

You've got some nice pairings going on there


----------



## countrymini

Boy are you going to be busy next year! Can't wait to see all the babies


----------



## PaintNminis

I can't wait to see your foals!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks everyone! I am extremely excited for foaling season and this winter is already dragging by super slow!


----------



## AnnaC

Not too long to wait though if that mare does foal in February - any early signs yet??


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

LOL in all honesty I cant catch the mare yet, she is one that I just bought and isnt a huge fan of people yet. I have just been letting her settle in and calm down before messing with her too much. I will be catching the whole herd soon to worm them all so can give her a good checkup then. She definitely looks bred but since she is an older proven broodmare that doesnt always mean much, we have had some look incredibly preggo only to have them come up open!


----------



## AnnaC

Dont you just love those elderly pregnant tummies!! LOL!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

LOL yep, and you guys can all love them too when we stare at mares on cam for a few months only to have them never foal ROFL!!!!


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! We had some of that this year - 3 foals from 7 mares! Even the vet on a routine visit said 'goodness, she's about to pop' about a mare that ever did!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Well caught everyone for the farrier today and felt some good foal kicks from Electric Lady's foal! She is the one that could be due as early as february! Didnt feel any other foals kicking but I never have had good luck feeling them early on. Lots of baby bumps are getting more noticeable so getting pretty excited! Here are a few baby bumps! Electric Lady is the sorrel, Diamond is the red dun, Buttons is the bay overo appaloosa, and Belle is the palomino tovero.


----------



## AnnaC

Aww beautiful bumps!! Things are getting exciting.


----------



## MeganH

Woo hoo! Look at those bellies!


----------



## Bonny

Always look forward to seeing you foals!


----------



## Lil Eowyn

Good luck on your 2013 foals! And I love your website =)


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks everyone and yes Buttons definitely is the most miserable looking. She always looks like a balloon LOL!!! And to think she is bred to our smallest stallion! I am just dying to see my foals this spring! Here is pictures of one of our boys too, got to drive him this week with the gorgeous weather, had friends out that wanted to drive finished horses for experience, Monte was a good boy! Forgive his mohawk as I forgot to redo his bridle path before we started! Figure I should keep yall happy with pictures until foals start arriving!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks! I have six mares bred to him again and then one outside mare.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Well we are getting closer to potential due dates



, I am watching for signs on both of my pasture bred mares that I had purchased as they could be due very early especially E. Lady! Luckily I am making progress on handling both girls since they werent too thrilled with people so they are getting better about letting me check them.

Just out of curiousity, how do all of you figure when they could be due when you get pasture breeding dates. E. Lady is March 1-Sept 1 and Fae is April 1- July 1. This is why I will never go to pasture breeding as it is just way too much guesswork and headache LOL!!!!





Here is what I figured by using one of the online calculators on the two mares:

Electric Lady (3/1) 300 days: 12/26/12 330 days: 1/25/13 340 days: 2/4/13 to

Electric Lady (9/1) 300 days: 6/28 330 days:	7/28 340 days: 8/7

Fae (4/1) 300 days: 1/25 330 days: 2/24 340 days: 3/6 to

Fae (7/1) 300 days: 4/27 330 days: 5/27 340 days: 6/6


----------



## eagles ring farm

Things are looking exciting on your foals page.... What a great line up, and what a busy season you'll have.. can't wait to see those foals start coming


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Just for the fun of it made these collages today of our two crosses that should be due first


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Ok I am officially going crazy waiting for foals. It seems the last couple months always move way too slow. I have been spending my time making foal blankets though and having a TON of fun doing it! Kind of neat to see what all patterns I can find too! And dont worry I know better than to post without pictures of something


----------



## AnnaC

Very exciting Melinda - two beautiful foal's expected from your lovely girls! When we pasture bred years ago we simply kept a very good eye on the herd at breeding time to try to get approx dates (which of course you couldn't do!) and then the following year just watched for the mares to change shape. As soon as any udder development was seen, we worked on approx 4-5 weeks for foaling and the mares came in at nights. From then on it was just watching the udder and later any vulva changes until the birth. We had no cameras back then, didn't do any milk testing (still dont), just long nights of regular visits to the maternity barn (every 20 minutes) to check, to pick up droppings, to give more hay here and there as needed and to watch closely for the mare's behaviour. Very tiring for us, but it worked and we very rarely missed a foaling.

I love your foal blankets.


----------



## kehranc

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> Ok I am officially going crazy waiting for foals. It seems the last couple months always move way too slow. I have been spending my time making foal blankets though and having a TON of fun doing it! Kind of neat to see what all patterns I can find too! And dont worry I know better than to post without pictures of something


they are super cool well done ...xx


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks for the compliments on our girls and the blankies . Yes between our two farms we have quite a few coming. Only mine will be online to watch for sure. My parents internet couldnt handle the quantity of streaming but they still may try on a couple if I dont have any up. I will start at the top of our page and say which ones I think are bred/open but still not sure till they foal, have had some look bred and then never pop out a baby LOL!

I am 99.9% sure that Monte Carlos Black Diamonds is in foal to Magic, I think I have seen some movement too.

I think Chicky is bred to Magnum but not for sure on her as she doesnt generally show very big.

Of the mares bred to Monte, Mars, Carrie, Chippy (hobbit hills shes all that), and Diamond are pretty for sure, and I feel like Babe and Babs are too they are just carrying smaller than normal if they are. The outside mare should be due sometime in february too so will see if I can get permission to share that one too 

For Echos mares, Destiny, Buttons (was vet checked in foal), and Wanna look pretty for sure and I think Naomi is looking bred but she is a 9yr old maiden so just really hard to tell and trying not to get my hopes up LOL!

All of Moms mares for MT are pretty for sure (hers are in green type), Sassy (blue lite special) is pretty obvious, I think ellie (phlash of fireworks) is open, I think Belle is bred but she is another that is hard to tell until about a month ahead of time, and Freckles is hard to tell too, some days she looks bred, some she doesnt so just gonna wait and see!

I am for sure that Electric Lady the first mare due is bred and pretty sure on Fae as well since she seems lopsided a lot but just carries really high.

We always did everything the old fashioned way and still dont always milk test, sometimes you can just tell when they are ready. The cameras are life savers for both of us though, make sure I am there and keep me a bit more rested.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

I am so happy both E. Lady and Fae are warming up to me so well, Fae still has a way to go as she was very terrified when she got here but E. Lady lets me walk right up to her and give her hugs and kisses. Not sure she loves the attention yet but at least lets me do it plus getting way better about checking her udder, wants nothing to do with me playing with her tail still though. Fae is pretty good with me messing with her just gets to shaking if she gets too scared so taking it slow. Can check her udder though without her getting too upset now, havent even made attempts for looking under her tail yet, one step at a time, I have a bit more time for her before she should be due I think! E. Lady is getting HUGE though, I definitely expect her to be due sometime in Feb. or early March, if she goes longer than that will be amazing.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Well you asked for em LOL

E. Lady:






Star:











And just because I dont have anymore pics of the bred mares recently, here are some yearlings that I had fun getting pics of 

Maestro






Special






Tinkerbelle


----------



## chandab

I like special and tinkerbelle, can't wait to see them clipped or shed out in the spring.


----------



## eagles ring farm

Love seeing those baby bellies.


----------



## AnnaC

What a great bunch of happy, cheeky looking minis!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks! I really need to get more pictures of baby bumps but just havent gotten around to it! I am getting SUPER excited though, I think that Naomi may actually be bred, I was really questioning it for a while but she seems to be getting bigger in the flank area and seems lopsided at times. I will try and get some pictures at some point, she could be due as early as March with a 300 day of March 7. She is 32" bred to our 29" Echo. Hoping for a buckskin appy . She is 9yrs old and had never foaled, was exposed for what had hoped to be her first foal last year but came up open but the stallion was a pretty good size boy in size and bone structure so not too upset that she didnt settle with him. I plan on continuing her show career just might not be able to take her to the first few shows if she ends up in foal, but will be worth it since she is one of my most anticipated crosses!!!

Here are some pics of her from show season until I can get some current pics


----------



## countrymini

Very pretty lady!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Here is a quick pic of Naomi I took the other day, just to show how wide she is getting! It was above freezing that day so didnt even try for more pictures than that with all the mud from our snow melting LOL!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Well we are slowing moving along and time is still dragging by. We are at an official 268 (typo fixed ) days for my first mares that I bred (pasture bred purchases not included) LOL!!! Naomi, Babs, and Buttons are up first but feel Naomi will probably go first and still unsure as to whether or not Babs is bred, if she is she is carrying smaller than normal but never had her vet checked in foal.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

I will post it when I get it set back up. I will get it hooked up online when someone actually starts acting closer.


----------



## chandab

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> Well we are slowing moving along and time is still dragging by. We are at an official 368 days for my first mares that I bred (pasture bred purchases not included) LOL!!! Naomi, Babs, and Buttons are up first but feel Naomi will probably go first and still unsure as to whether or not Babs is bred, if she is she is carrying smaller than normal but never had her vet checked in foal.


Ok, is that 368, as in over a year? Or 268, and 6-8 weeks to go? Just checking.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Whoops my bad definitely 268, major typo LOL!!! Sorry about that


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

I talked with E. Lady's previous owner today and she should be at day 291 today!!! Soooo excited!!!


----------



## Eagle

Let the fun begin






I will help watching as much as I can Melinda. Wishing you all the best for an easy foaling season with lots of beautiful healthy babies and mummies.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Well 300 days for E. Lady is today!!! Getting excited. I have her on cam but am not going to put it online until she or anyone else starts acting more seriously as she is my only one that could go this early and have a viable foal. I am able to be home 24/7 once she gets closer so no worries  Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Gone_Riding

I hope all goes well! SO exciting!


----------



## Eagle

I wish you all the best for a safe and easy foaling year Melinda


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

OMGosh I am going crazy waiting. E. Lady is teasing me, sometimes she has the beginnings of an udder and the next time I check it is gone, she is just slowly torturing me LOL! She is at 313 days today so still has time but I am impatient



Just thought I would update that she isnt really doing anything yet other than drive me crazy


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for the update Melinda, we will be here waiting when you fire up the cams


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

I will get the cams up sometime early to mid march whenever ELady starts getting serious, she is supposed to be my first due but if she keeps waiting a couple others might start catching up to her. I will admit I am cheap so dont want to start my marestare subscription too early. I do want to warn that my two newest mares E. Lady and Fae are both still a bit uncomfortable with human interaction so if they act too protective I will probably move them off cam. They are both tons better than when they got here but still not totally trustworthy.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

We have UDDER DEVELOPMENT!!!! In the last 6hrs, E. Lady has at least doubled in udder, still not full but hoping she keeps up this pace LOL!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

I am not putting her online, I will get the cam online for the mares after her. No baby yet this morning though, havent been out yet to check her bag again so hopefully it is still there and she didnt change her mind LOL!!! Was really hoping our storm system that went through last night would make her foal but at least it made her give me some sign that she is closer!


----------



## Eagle

Safe foaling Melinda, when she is ready of course


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

This mare is gonna drive me crazy, she still has a small bag but down from last night. I am guessing still have a couple more days unless she makes another drastic change.


----------



## eagles ring farm

So exciting can't wait for news of E. Lady having a safe textbook foaling... I'll be watching for your posts


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

ROFL I will try not to keep you waiting too long for pictures  She might however if she keeps holding off on having it!!!


----------



## Eagle

Melinda if you don't hurry up and get your cam on line I will throw myself on the floor and have a HUGE tantrum


----------



## AnnaC

And that would be a sight to be seen - save us from it please Amanda!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Eagle said:


> Melinda if you don't hurry up and get your cam on line I will throw myself on the floor and have a HUGE tantrum


Hmm that is almost like incentive to take longer, would be highly entertaining ROFL!!!!


----------



## Eagle




----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

hehehehe


----------



## eagles ring farm

Renee you have to have someone video it for us all...lol


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Mom's mare Gorgeous was first to foal AS USUAL ROFL! She has a healthy and happy silver bay pinto filly at 303 days gestation. No pictures yet as mom was mean and didnt send me any at least not on a device I can share from hehehehe . Sire is MT, pictured are Gorgeous and this fillies two full siblings, Mist and Prince.


----------



## Eagle

Congratulations



So Mum wins the race again



Hurry up Mum we want some pics


----------



## maplehollow

Just a quick peek of Gorgeous and MT's new filly born this morning. She is still pretty weak being so early but has nursed and is doing really well. She is a super sweetie and tries to follow us around the stall already, very tiny and refined with a nice head and neck, hard to get very good pics in the stall, will wait for a warmer day to get better ones. She is around 16-17" tall.


----------



## maplehollow

Also here is Susan's bag who also looks like she is going to go early, she is 299 days today and also bred to MT. 

And Golden who thought the new baby was fascinating through a hole in the wall LOL!!


----------



## blazingstarranch

OMG 303 days! Wow! She is so tiny and precious...I'm so glad she is doing so well. Keep us posted, I know we are all waiting for more pics when you get the chance. Congratulations on such a gorgeous baby!!!


----------



## Eagle

oh wow, what a cutie, your mum must be over the moon



That pic of golden is hilarious


----------



## atotton

Congrats on the little cutie pie!!


----------



## Jade10

haha love the pic of golden!! and the little foal is so cute


----------



## eagles ring farm

Beautiful baby ...big congrats to your Mom

Love the picture of Golden too


----------



## AnnaC

What a gorgeous little filly - many congrats to Mum!!





Love that pic of Golden too. LOL!!

Oh and I would be watching Susan very closely - that's quite a bag she has there!! Is she another of your Mum's mares?


----------



## cassie

wow your little filly is adorable!!!! <3 so cute!

and as Anna said better watch Susan looks nearly ready to go to me!

p.s what happened to the camera? poor Renee is going to have to chuck a tanny soon! and we will miss all the foals getting born


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks everyone and yes Susan is another of Mom's, I am so jealous hers are getting serious and mine are simply torturing me! Hoping I will find an udder when I go out here in a bit but not getting my hopes up anymore LOL! I will be getting my cam up soon and have ordered another one that I hope to cover multiple stalls with. Mom's cant go online, they tried last year but their internet cant support that much streaming video, hopefully when they move they will be able to get better internet.


----------



## cassie

oooh we hope so too! 

you know we will be glued to your cam when your gorgeous girls come on


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Figured I would get you all excited...my cam is in the setup stages so with any luck will get it completed fairly soon! Ill let all of you watch my snarky lil mare ROFL!


----------



## Eagle

cam coming soon


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=maplehollow Sorry no horse in right now, out playing in the sunshine, finally have a gorgeous day to enjoy!


----------



## cassie

YAY finally the cam is up rofl.

I can't see a horse but I can see a pretty kitty with white socks soo cute! oh I can see a horse



ok Melinda who is this one? she looks lovely!


----------



## Eagle

Miss E Lady


----------



## cassie

cool thanks Renee lol



I didn't see the twitter feed below lol.


----------



## eagles ring farm

Oh we get to watch E. Lady ...glad you got set up

so glad to see Renee doing a happy dance but I would have loved to see her tantrum lol


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

LOL I think Renee's tantrum would have been fun to watch but not very nice to torture those that want to watch the mares ROFL



...This is in fact E.Lady and supposed to be at 327 days today if the breeder gave me the right dates but Im not a believer yet as she is not exactly acting very ready....SIGH!


----------



## cassie

haha I think you are right on both accounts lol

I have to say I love your cat! its sooo cute! <3

she is quite hollow in the flanks, how is her udder looking Melinda? how is your mum's mares going?


----------



## little lady

Just checked in on E Lady...resting quietly. Thanks for posting the link to the barn cam!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks, my cats are pretty cute but they are lucky she warmed up to them, wasnt too happy with them in her stall to begin with LOL. She has dropped a bit as she does seem "thinner" although I will admit she is lighter than I generally prefer but have an appointment to have her teeth done since I am feeding her an insane amount of feed and she isnt gaining any weight. She doesnt have much of an udder at all, it went up once right before we got a storm but then disappeared again so my guess is that when she bags up for real it will be time to go! Mom's mares are doing well, Susan seems a bit restless and could go any time. Gorgeous and her filly seem to be doing really well too, cant wait til I can get over there and play with the lil girl again!


----------



## cassie

aww poor thing. she looks so miserable at the moment... hopefully it won't be too much longer till she gets that bag back and then you will have a little baby to play with too.


----------



## cassie

E Lady just had a nice little rest


----------



## cassie

its all good Diane





E Lady has been quiet all night, was down resting sternally for a ltitle while and has been holding the wall up with her butt a few times otherwise everyone is quiet.


----------



## cassie

hey Melinda E Lady seems alot more uncomfy all the sudden she keeps poking her tongue out as if she is licking her lips, chewing (nothing) butt pressing and pinning her ears... just thought you should know


----------



## cassie

E Lady down sternal 12:04

12:10 she is back up


----------



## AnnaC

2.40am and she's hoovering quietly.


----------



## Eagle

She is stood quietly at the moment.


----------



## cassie

6:25am and E Lady is grazing her stall... and I am headed to bed, night all see you in the morning


----------



## little lady

Checking on her this AM still standing quietly...and the waiting continues...


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Welcome to my world of torture. ROFL....most of the time she seems comfortable and is pretty boring to watch and other times she will paw or act restless, still not much of an udder. I can not wait for my new camera to get here so I can put a couple under camera at a time! I have several that are starting udders but not near ready yet. ELady is mainly on cam since she is supposed to be furthest along and I dont know her normal signs since I just got her last fall, luckily most of my other girls I know well enough to tell when they are off or acting ready. Have a couple other newer ones and a maiden that we will get to watch soon too! I will probably let her out for a bit later to get some excersise unless it starts raining. This weather is crazy! Tuesday we had sunshine, snow, sunshine, sleet, sunshine, and more snow all in one day LOL!!!


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for the update



We have weird weather here in Italy too, one minute it feels like spring and the next we get snow


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Yep we went from all that cold and wind on Tues to a heat wave of low 40s on wed and into this morning and now supposed to get cool again but still not too bad in the higher 30s. This 40 deg weather is awesome though, light jacket weather LOL! My stall has a herd of cats in it


----------



## Eagle

She seems very hungry



poor starved girl ROFL


----------



## amystours

Our high tomorrow is supposed to be 80!! I LOVE it! So tired of being cold all the time. I'm a tropical person, but I try to stay my pale red-headed self out of the direct sun! 

Such a sweet looking lady!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Well I have decided, none of my mares are EVER going to foal, I am going absolutely nuts LOL.....E.Lady could at least pretend to be making an udder and acting like she is as far along as she is supposed to be but noooooo she just keeps plodding along and doing NOTHING ROFL!!! Ok I feel better now, I am just getting very impatient


----------



## eagles ring farm

I join you in the ranks of impatient...

but I can say at least I have hope Lotus is finally getting a decent udder that is getting bigger every time I check

come on E.Lady don't keep your mommy waiting soooo long. It's torture ya know


----------



## misty'smom

There was a little action a few minutes ago but it wasn't E.Lady. There was a cat that jumped down in the stall to check out something in the corner then it jumped back out!! E.Lady only turned her head to look!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

ROFL well at least the cats can keep us entertained but she is sooo mean with her little barely starts at an udder and then next time I check it is totally gone. At least it gives me hope that she will bag though but definitely thinking if she gets a serious bag we should figure it is "go time"! Lori, I hope Lotus doesnt keep you waiting too long but at least she is progressing normally. I have several mares starting udders out in the pasture but none that are quite ready, I know them pretty well and have empty stalls waiting if I feel they are even within a week of foaling.


----------



## cassie

E Lady is looking miserable again poor darling...



how many days is she now Melinda??

I hope your other camera comes really soon! 

I get so confused when you guys are talking about the weather lol. I always forget that you guys talk in farenheiht (sp) while we are in celcius lol

it has been crazy weather wise here as well! we have just finished our summer and we had our fire on in December!!!!!



never had to do that before! then we had our hottest day on record for my area which was 47.8 celcious which is 118 farenheiht!

now we are in Autumn (fall) yesterday we had a 35 celcius day 95 farenheiht and a 22 degree day today 71.6 farenheit lol crazy weather! trying to keep my mini pony from growing a coat and its sooo hard!

anyway back to horses lol .......munching some hay... boring lol



come on E Lady!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

She is supposedly 329 days today if the breeder gave me the right dates, they said she was ultrasounded in foal on 5/16 at 25 days gestation, so hopefully I did my math right too ROFL! And I suppose she could be one of those mares that actually goes full term too 

I bet you were thinking we were pretty toasty LOL, I always assume you must be in winter when I hear your temps and not think about them being celcius! When it is in the 90s F or above it is WAY too warm for me, I like it in the 80s F. I keep wanting to clip on the days we get nice and warm and then it turns on us and gets cold again, Im pretty convinced spring is as likely to happen soon as my mares finally foaling


----------



## cassie

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> She is supposedly 329 days today if the breeder gave me the right dates, they said she was ultrasounded in foal on 5/16 at 25 days gestation, so hopefully I did my math right too ROFL! And I suppose she could be one of those mares that actually goes full term too
> 
> I bet you were thinking we were pretty toasty LOL, I always assume you must be in winter when I hear your temps and not think about them being celcius! When it is in the 90s F or above it is WAY too warm for me, I like it in the 80s F. I keep wanting to clip on the days we get nice and warm and then it turns on us and gets cold again, Im pretty convinced spring is as likely to happen soon as my mares finally foaling





Maple Hollow Farm said:


> She is supposedly 329 days today if the breeder gave me the right dates, they said she was ultrasounded in foal on 5/16 at 25 days gestation, so hopefully I did my math right too ROFL! And I suppose she could be one of those mares that actually goes full term too
> 
> I bet you were thinking we were pretty toasty LOL, I always assume you must be in winter when I hear your temps and not think about them being celcius! When it is in the 90s F or above it is WAY too warm for me, I like it in the 80s F. I keep wanting to clip on the days we get nice and warm and then it turns on us and gets cold again, Im pretty convinced spring is as likely to happen soon as my mares finally foaling


hmmm yeah maybe... she could be a mare who bags up just before foaling...? either way she has to have it sooner or later preferably sooner rather then later lol.

haha yes it would be VERY toasty lol. yeah your cold 50 F is way way hot in 50C lol... quite confusing but I'm getting that hang of it





I'm sure spring will be headed your way soon enough I would like the warmth to stay here at least till next saturday so suzie doesn't grow a coat before the Royal!


----------



## Eagle

5.50am and she is STILL hungry


----------



## rubyviewminis

Awh Melinda, you crack me up lol! Happy St. Patricks Day! Mine is a week behind yours, or 323 days at 3:23 or thereabouts, and still has a flat tire udder. Not her MO for foaling. And yes, I know the day and hour lol. We were landscaping when we heard a commotion in the horse pens, but I couldn't run fast enough to get through 3 gates to keep my determined mare from my soon to be gelded guy. I had not latched the gate all the way, and the one electric gate wire didn't phase her. At least then. I decided I might as well enjoy the experience, uh huh.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

LOL, that is one way to know your breeding dates... apparently she thought he was one good looking guy  

These horses can definitely keep us on our toes. Its amazing how many times I go to the barn to find horses have unlatched their stall doors! Of course they have a grand time spreading everything from one end of the barn to the other





Happy St Pattys Day to everyone


----------



## Eagle

Fantastic! Thanks Melinda.


----------



## cassie

aww cute! love the st patty's day pic





I have to double latch Smartie's gates! top and bottom! even if the gates open IN he manages to get the top with his teeth and pull it open :/ I guess at least he is living up to his name LOL.

how is E Lady tonight Melinda?


----------



## cassie

E Lady down sternal resting at 9pm

back up at 9:15pm


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

E Lady is still boring, no changes. As for all my foal pics, I am going to guess that whatever album I took them from must have gotten deleted or rearranged, sometime when I am ambitious I will try and fix them LOL! Mine can undo those snaps like on leads, in fact they can unsnap their leads and the ones on the gate chains LOL. I have tied a horse up and had him follow me away he unsnapped himself so quickly! Now when I am at shows and stuff I double snap opposite directions in the hopes I catch them faster LOL!


----------



## cassie

lots of yawning from E Lady at 10:52pm not normal for her...


----------



## cassie

E Lady back down sternal 11:46pm


----------



## cassie

she is back up 12:20am and more yawning... heaps of yawning! bub must be making her uncomfortable....


----------



## Eagle

1.50 am and she is quiet


----------



## cassie

2:58am standing quietly holding up the wall with her butt.... she must be really scared its going to fall down! she does it all the time LOL


----------



## Eagle

3.20 am and she is down sternal resting


----------



## cassie

she looks so peaceful and comfy lying there, cutie girl!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks for all the updates, helps kind of make a pattern for her. Hopefully the yawning means she is getting closer, but most likely meant she was tired ROFL! Cross your fingers that she starts bagging soon before I lose my mind (well more than its already lost anyways!)


----------



## Eagle

Lose your mind ROFL you are funny.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Well she has a baby bag started but Im not even going to pretend to be excited about that when she keeps doing that and then shrinking back down to nothing next time I check, I will believe her when her bag is mostly if not all full! As you can tell I am very impatient this time of the year LOL! Its such a long wait anyways and then to have them tease me this much, its just too much .


----------



## rubyviewminis

Awh, well, at least you can get your hopes up here........ and there............lol.

I always wonder how irritating for the mare it must be to have your milk bar full, empty, full, empty, and repeat. Ouch.


----------



## Eagle

even worse is to have your owner keep squeezing it




Maybe it is a plot, you touch my boobs again and I will shrink em


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

OMG



I dont even know how to respond to those comments



and just because I love this little emoticon...


----------



## Eagle

this is my favourite


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

hehehe, that one is pretty awesome!


----------



## cassie

hahaha you girls are too funny lol.

I think E Lady might have more of a V look to her tonight Melinda



hopefully another step closer to that baby being born





I'm here for the watch again today hopefully she will be exciting for us


----------



## cassie

just saw you in there Melinda how is she?

have you got bad weather at the moment? the camera is cutting in and out a little... :/


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Well getting a bit more encouraging, her barely started udder is still there and didnt shrink down but still no where near ready looking. Checking her rear doesnt do much good other than get her really grumpy, second I touch her tail she tightens everything up. Yes weather is horrendous! We got a little snow today but now the winds have picked up a lot and gusting really badly. Hopefully she holds off for one more day, as excited I am for her to foal, I dont really want to have to try to make it to the barn in the dark in this weather....of course now having said that she might foal ROFL!!!

Edited to add that I am really ready to get my new camera as I dont feel my connection should be this bad unless it is really my internet that is weak but that camera does have a bit of a short in one of the cords and of course cant figure out which one but it is even hardwired not wireless!!! New camera says it should arrive in 3 days so hopefully will be on time and then will just have to get it mounted and hooked up!


----------



## cassie

YAY good girl E Lady!!

stay safe in your horrible weather! and as much as I hope she foals soon I hope she picks a nice night for you...





the camera is heaps clearer and has been really good for a while now so whatever you did worked


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

I am pretty amazing considering I didnt do anything for fear of making it worse ROFL!!!! hehehe Its possible the wind stopped hitting the barn as hard, I think it makes enough vibration and since the camera is mounted on an outside wall probably doesnt help.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Figured just for fun would share these pictures from a couple days ago. Sorry for the mud, we go from muddy mess to frozen to muddy to frozen and never seeming to dry up at all! I just know how much trouble I get in if I dont share pics every once in a while LOL


----------



## cassie

hahah your are indeed amazing! wow how do you do it? ROFL

awww she is beautiful! didn't realise what colour she was! lol and she looks so much slimmer on cam! she is a fat heffalump in those piccies



poor bubba girl no wonder she is miserable

thanks for the pics! love them!!


----------



## countrymini

She is totally cute. That first picture she looks a bit confused about the blob that seems to be following her everywhere


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Yep she is a sorrel and I think it is because all of her weight is pretty much in her belly so its farther from the cam LOL! She is bred to a bay so not a whole lot of color possibilities but still should be amazing!



countrymini said:


> She is totally cute. That first picture she looks a bit confused about the blob that seems to be following her everywhere


Hmm, you talking bout me or her belly ROFL


















<---sorry I really love emoticons today


----------



## countrymini

haha, I meant her tummy!!!!


----------



## cassie

Melinda did you take a nap while we weren't looking? lol your on the ball today!

E Lady hasn't been down as much tonight... in fact I think I may have seen her down only once... compared to last night when she was up and down a fair bit during the night thats a change...


----------



## Eagle

Morning ladies



I can't get the cam up



Cassie are you around?


----------



## cassie

hey just got back on sorry Renee, I can't get it up either



were you able to msg at all?


----------



## cassie

update from marestare: "

and let her know her cam was down. She said she would try to get it
back up but they have been having bad weather and the mare isn't really
doing anything tonight . "


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

ROFL Cassie, I actually really did take a nap yesterday but was just in an ornery kind of mood . Im not sure what is going on with my cam, this time I think it is my computers fault. I have to run my cam into my laptop because I had bought the dazzle when it was still XP and havent gotten the Windows 7 version yet for my desktop, I have a feeling my laptop is on its last legs. The program that runs the streaming keeps freezing on me and I think that is why it is going down. If it does it again today I will shut it down and restart to see if that helps at all, I just have to be careful not to tick it off and lose my ability to connect to the internet LOL, its a very emotional laptop!


----------



## Eagle

Everything in your house is emotional



but ohhhh soooo much fun. I think we should promote you to Top Member of the Nutty Nursery



what do you think Diane, is she worthy of this title?


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

ROFL!!! I am not sure if that is complimentary or not




....


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Sounds okay to me!! Miss Emotional -- Queen of the Nutty Nursery!


OMG, that makes it sound even worse ROFL!!! O well at least I am remembered . I do recall last year a lot of comments on my nutty mares too so I guess it is fitting hehehe


----------



## Eagle

Oh thanks girls, I really needed cheering up today



Hey Miss Emotional, don't go blaming it on your mares


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Well lets see if I am going to live up to the emotional name...
















































How is that for mood swings ROFL!!! Anyhoo back to business...



ELady still has her little start of an udder so that is good....BUT she has some serious competition catching up that might end up taking her place if she doesnt get a move on. Good news though, I got the cord for my camera today and got it hung and ready to go, now I just have to wait til thurs when my camera is scheduled to arrive and hopefully get it hooked up with no issues. Now just cross your fingers that I can get it to work over the three stalls although I will still be happy if it can only cover two, still better than what I have now with any luck!

Here are where my mares that are close to 300 days or past currently stand gestation-wise:

Fae doesnt have an exact breeding date but her breeder estimated her around 4/10 due date

E.Lady is 332 days (experienced broodmare but unknown as far as normal habits)

Buttons is 312 days (normally goes 335 days)--bagging

Naomi is 312 days (maiden)--feels like starting a bag

Babs is 312 days (normally goes in 320s)--I can never tell, she has an udder year round LOL

Mars is 306 days (has gone as early as 310 days or as late as 320s)--bagging

Babe is 298 days (went 325 and 338 with her first two foals)--bagging

Chippy is 308 days (normally goes insanely long last one was 353 days!)


----------



## cassie

hahaha oh dear poor Melinda





wow E. Lady does have some competition! hurry up girl! your going to miss out on the camera footage if your not careful! time to see that baby now thanks





glad that your cord has arrived yay! hopefully your camera arrives on time also.

until then we will continue to watch and wait...


----------



## countrymini

So glad I'm not at your house when you hit THAT time of month!!


----------



## rubyviewminis

Lawd Awmightly. You like to keep busy! Maybe more than one will foal about the time your busy drying off the first arrival. Get it over with so you have lots of fuzzy babies for us to watch!

Well, your little lady on cam was chewing on the top of the wall. I have a sure fire formula I make that keeps them from that. Only once I brought home a mini that chewed wood, but my paint on magic stopped all that.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

LOL, yep gonna be busy round here once they all decide to get busy! rubyviewminis, I would love to know what your formula is for wood chewing...in all honesty I have never seen ELady do it so maybe its a sign ROFL! I have lots of young horses that like to do it though so willing to try anything. I have done the no chew, soap, and the hot sauce and well my horses stand there and lick it off LOL!


----------



## rubyviewminis

That's what I thought, that junior is being a pain and she is uncomfortable. Warning, be careful, blend Habenaro (sp) peppers, Cayenne powder, and either vaseline or mineral oil to paint it on, or to spray use water with a touch of dishsoap. Strain it good, couple of times and then use as a spray. I take what I strain and use it as a wipe on. Those are the little orange peppers that are probably a 1000 on the heat index so be careful. And when spraying I put on latex gloves and something over my mouth and nose. But then, I am famous for my clutsiness, and lack of physical grace lol. It has some staying power under rain conditions. In the past we put metal flashing over the top of any wood boards for our Quarter Horses just to prevent the habit from getting started. I wouldn't do that with the minis. Not long after doing this, the miniwoodchuck didn't even try chewing our few wood posts. But then he has company now, lots of room to play, and I give them everything they might need in their diet. Even so this stopped all attempts, we watched and snickered.


----------



## rubyviewminis

lol, I felt bad, but Masq had started following suit, and he licked, then spent four hours flapping his lips. I tell you I almost wet my pants. Apparently water didn't help, but he didn't act in distress! I fed him sloppy beat pulp for dinner early and it took the numb sting away. I would never hurt my little ones. But I have threatened to take them to the orphanage for bad little horses. The rest just sniffed and mosied on.

I am getting just as frustrated as the rest with Missy. AWH! No signs of moving forward, not one, nada. Its raining today so she is in and out.


----------



## cassie

aww poor little E Lady has a gorgeous little rug on her today... it must be cold poor little thing!

p.s maybe she isn't foaling becuase you spoil her too much? lol na

I hope she keeps that baby in there until the weather settles down for you



love that rug! (I have a thing about rugs LOL)


----------



## Eagle

Night ladies, I am off for my beauty sleep (puppy permitting)

See you tonight Miss E


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Yikes, that makes my mouth hurt just thinking about it LOL!!!! Might have to try that sometime though if I am brave enough! Yes, ELady and a couple others were a bit chilled today, they have shed so much already and of course then I clipped ELady's belly so that I wouldnt have to worry about the foal (you know that one that I am never going to get to see at this rate) ingesting hair or getting it in its eyes. Hopefully will be able to take it off in next few days if it warms up a bit, didnt help how windy and everything it was today, pretty miserable but still not as bad as farther north so cant complain too much! I got my camera today too but sadly didnt have time to get it hooked up, with any luck will tomorrow. 

Ps I try to spoil her but she still doesnt like me (or anyone) ROFL!!! I swear she thinks any human interaction is horrible, first time I ever brushed her I thought I was going to DIE, lets just say she lost her cool....we had to have a little talk after that... lol! I love her blankie too, the cam doesnt show it well but it is blue camo , sad part is it doesnt fit around her belly so just counting on the leg straps to keep it in place.


----------



## chandab

Don't know if they make them in mini size, but they do make extenders for blanket surcingles, you might be able to find someone that could make one up for you. Here's one: http://www.horse.com/item/defender-blanket-extender/E005440/ Its brand specific.

Here's another style: http://www.horseloverz.com/Accessories/166518-Gatsby-Elastic-Replacement-Blanket-Surcingle.html This is the kind I've seen the most, they are usually elastic, and I don't know if they'd be too long for a mini blanket or not.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

I wonder if the hardware on that second one you posted, would fit, its the same type, even if the band was too long, if the hardware is the right size, I could cut it down to size and resew it. Would be worth researching anyways or just see if I can find somewhere to just buy the hardware and then get the nylon separate....Will check into it, I have belly band blankets that get big enough but wasnt long enough for her.


----------



## chandab

If you have an old delapitated blanket that you can disect for parts, you wouldn't have to buy anything. If you live in a big enough area to have a blanket repair shop, they could probably make you an extender just right for your blanket.


----------



## Eagle

The horse is the stall nest door is having a fit! who is in there?


----------



## cassie

Eagle said:


> Night ladies, I am off for my beauty sleep (puppy permitting)
> 
> See you tonight Miss E


hey Renee, whats this about a puppy?!!!!! you can't sneak that in...

I haven't seen Miss E down at all tonight so far... good news


----------



## Eagle

she was down earlier Cassie, now at 4.20 am she is eating with the occasional yawn. Crazy horse next door is still pacing


----------



## cassie

oh thanks Renee, was out for a bit this arvo so didn't catch that... yeha that horse next door doesn't seem to be happy... hmmm


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Hmm I wonder what has my colts panties in a bunch! Next door is a yearling colt. He might want out to play, has been so cold and windy last couple days that none of them have been out. I noticed this morning when my husband left for work that ELady seemed really restless, kept shifting her weight and didnt seem too comfy. I also noticed she doesnt have near as much manure in her stall as normal! SOOOO hoping that maybe she is finally getting more serious! Now I gotta go out and check all the others as well, get my cam set up and then try to decide who all to put under it ROFL!


----------



## Eagle

I imaged it was a colt next door,

1) cos he is tiny

2) cos only boys can have such tantrums





He was charging round and rearing up, it was a full on tantrum


----------



## rubyviewminis

You haven't met Jewel. She is a doll, but can throw a hissy fit like no other can lol. She is also quite opinionated.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

ROFL! The part that cracks me up is "he is tiny" Im pretty sure that if I sticked him, he would be taller than ELady! he is going to be a borderline boy, he is maturing fast but still might end up a small B. He is a complete sweet heart though, love that boy and plan to have him gelded so he can be a super fun show gelding! I have to agree with rubyviewminis though as I have a lot bigger tantrums from some of my fillies . Planning to let them out later while I rearrange stalls, feels like it is going to be a bit nicer today and that is partly just due to lack of wind! 

Another development as well...ELady still has an udder, still not a big one but hasnt gone away and may have grown just a small amount , I will probably totally ruin that when I move horses around later ROFL! Also Babs had a drop of white milk on the end of her nipples today! She doesnt have a full bag but clearly has milk? I am going to put her under the cam as well when I get it set up just to be safe. If I can manage a 3rd stall then I will have to make a decision as to who I think might be next or just wait until someone else looks more serious.


----------



## Eagle

ok so he isn't small and it wasn't a big tantrum, maybe I need to stop



and


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Ok, sooo...I have my new camera that covers three stalls now, I will do my best to update whenever I move horses around. As of right now Buttons is in the left stall at 314 days and a nice sized udder, ELady is in the middle at 334 days and just started udder, and Babs is in the right stall at 314 days, she doesnt have much more of an udder than she has year round but she has been leaking a bit of milk so put her in just to be safe at least until someone else gets more serious. I have honestly never caught Babs foaling as she is very sneaky so bound determined to catch her this year LOL! I am sure they are going to be pretty upset for a day or so until they get used to their new areas so dont be surprised if they do a lot of pacing and such


----------



## cassie

Yay for the new camera!!!!( jumping up n down! I'm on my phone so no emoticons



lol )

Good idea bringing babs in definitely worth watching.... Ill try n watch as much as possible but won't be able to do the late shift tonight so I hope the girls wait at least till Sunday before deciding to foal



.

Do you test their milk Melinda? Would be curious to see where babs is sitting


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

I do have test strips, I could test her later. Does anyone have any idea if distilled water goes bad, still have some from last year, was wondering if there would be any problems using what is left? Not really sure how that sort of stuff works LOL.


----------



## cassie

Hmmm I don't actually know... Ask google lol



that's my dads answer for everything ( considering he is computer illiterate lol)


----------



## Eagle

is the bottle open Melinda? if it is still sealed it should be good for 2 years.

The new cam view is great


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

It isnt as I had used it for testing last year, I have kept the lid on it and everything, my google search is two sided...Unopened pretty much unanimously is good indefinitely but opened some say is still good others say is questionable. I guess I can just test and see what happens...


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Tested Babs and was in non foaling range...to be honest I am not truly convinced she is bred, its really hard to tell on her as she has the typical older broodmare belly. I just dont feel she is as big as normal but she sometimes looks really bred and sometimes not at all so I am just going with if she has a foal then we will know she was bred, if not then she isnt ROFL!!! Buttons isnt too happy being in a stall, she had a nice large udder when I brought her in but she walked it off. Shouldnt take her too long to settle in though. ELady is keeping a nice start to an udder though even after being moved.


----------



## cassie

wow love the cam view woohoo! can we see a pic of Babs?



E lady is currently holding up the wall...



thats not normal LOL

all three girls look really nice and settled thats awesome!

hey how are your mum's mares going?


----------



## cassie

E Lady down sternal very early tonight... 6:41pm...


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

LOL go figure that ELady is holding up the wall. At least everyone is staying where we can see them, the two edge spots do have a blind corner but not likely they would spend much time in them, at least I hope not! I dont have a current pic of Babs but here she is. Babs is bred to Monte, Buttons is bred to Echo, and ELady of course is bred to Mr Bay (owned by LKF). Moms mares are doing good, still holding out on her too lol, Susan still has a large udder but just not quite ready to let us see her baby . have a few others starting to bag as well.

I think I am gonna have to leave a couple lights on in the barn, cant really see the two edge stalls very well. Will start doing that tomorrow


----------



## cassie

awww Babs is so cute! she suits her name...

haha yeah its a bit like "spot the pony" at the moment lol. very hard to see Babs she just blends in so good... lol

E Lady must be quite happy with her new situation in the spotlight as she has been down resting quite a bit already tonight... (little minx!) maybe you need to put her to one of the side stalls so she isn't getting all the attention lol I told you, you were spoiling her too much hehe


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

ELady seems a bit restless in her sleepy ness tonight, been watching her, she keeps "rocking back" and looking at herself plus some tail wagging while she is down.


----------



## AnnaC

The new cams are great Melinda - they are all looking good - Babs was having a good butt rubbing session totally unphased by the black kitty who was sussing out the new stall arrangements. LOL!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Ok I switched Babe in for Babs as I just cant even decide if Babs is bred, she normally gives at least some normal signs I will just keep an eye on her, Babe has a better udder started and is 302 days.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Well ELady still has her nice start to udder, sometimes it feels a little bigger but not sure if that is just wishful thinking. Buttons' udder was a bit fuller tonight as well but she normally gets a nice full udder and even sometimes waxes so dont feel she is ready yet. Babe still has a nice start to her udder but nipples are still pointed in, she just has a bit looser looking rear sometimes and I feel a lot safer with her inside. Mom may end up with 3 foals before I even get one!!! Susan is at 310 and has had a darker red vulva and an extremely full udder with thick sticky syrupy milk (this was yesterday so dont know how her milk is today but mom says still red in the vulva), and extremely loose. Dolly is at 306 and has a full udder as well, but I havent been over there to see how her milk or rear are. With any luck they will be able to get a cam online soon


----------



## cassie

woohoo!!! yaya for some more foals! 

I quite like seeing a pinto in your stables




(she can't hide as easy LOL)

ok girls I'm back and watching so come on show us the goods!


----------



## misty'smom

I am watching too, I've been tuning in every night watching everyone's mares hoping to see my 1st MareStare birth! I hope it happens soon!


----------



## misty'smom

Seems the kitty cat is stall hopping!! Maybe he wants to get a good seat to watch a baby be born!!!


----------



## atotton

Is she foaling?? rayoops wrong thread...


----------



## cassie

haha Alana, thats ok I have done it many times





buttons having a lovely rest down sternal.


----------



## atotton

haha I think it is a sign that I am up past my bedtime...


----------



## atotton

I just got so excited I had to let it out!!



Pressed post and then read the thread title..


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

LOL, I agree Babe stands out really well on cam! She is one of my pintaloosa mares bred to my near leopard stallion, hoping for a really exciting baby from her! I wish my mares were showing the same signs that mom's are! Especially considering some of mine are further along, but I guess they will foal when they are ready! I just dont handle the wait very well, Im going stir crazy waiting for foals and for spring to ever get here, we got a bunch of snow again today, this winter will never end! As a recap, Buttons is in left stall at 317 days today, ELady is in the middle stall at 337 days today, and Babe is in the right stall at 303 days.


----------



## cassie

haha I can understand that



I did that once and the mare didn't foal until a month later



I hit the high alert and everything





Babe now down sternal resting. Buttons has been up again for a little while.


----------



## cassie

wow that winter really wants to hang on for you guys! lol Summer has come back for one last hit for us. we are getting lovely 30c days



which is 86F but the nights are getting cold... brr

come on girls. help your mumma out and have at least one baby please





heading to lunch be back soon


----------



## cassie

buttons down flat


----------



## amystours

I can't watch any cams on my phone!! This is supposed to be a top-of-the-line phone!

Pouting right now, seems like lots of girls are getting ready all at once! Maybe it's the full moon coming up this week (well, in the Northern Hemisphere anyway).

Speaking of which, send some of that heat this way!! Supposed to be 31 tonight (1degree below freezing), and I'm SICK of being cold, haha! Not to mention all my flowers having to be covered...

I can't imagine having to trek out to do mare checks in the snow!!


----------



## cassie

is it an iphone you have? get a free app called skyfire. thats where I watch all the cams from



works a treat! Buttons and Babe down sternal 12:01am haven't seen E Lady down at all tonight


----------



## cassie

babe back up Buttons down sternal 12:15am


----------



## amystours

Hi Cassie...it's a Samsung Galaxy Note II. A 'phablet', if you will...but I'm going to look the app up.

I was sure looking forward to waking up and seeing some new little ones SOMEWHERE!!


----------



## cassie

babe down flat looks to be just resting... E Lady down sternal and Buttons standing

Amystours were you able to get the app? I find it really brilliant on my iphone hoping you can get it on your samsung





E Lady now down flat Babe sternal, E Lady back sternal lol Buttons holding up the wall.


----------



## cassie

Babe just did a roll then back up. Buttons lay down for two seconds jumped back up and did a poo...

E Lady just had a roll and is now back up holding the wall again...


----------



## AnnaC

Nearly 6am and all looking boringly normal. LOL!! Sorry but it doesn't look as though anyone will be 'producing' tonight!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Arent my mares soooo fun LOL! I keep hoping for serious udders each time I go out, and keep getting disappointed, maybe someday I will get a foal... I am just so impatient, I am expecting some truly awesome babies and have several new crosses due so its driving me nuts!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Just for the fun of it and because I like listing them out for my purposes too, here is where we stand in gestation on mine and mom's mares:

my mares:

ELady supposedly at 339 but thinking that may be off by a bit if they just estimated and didnt hand breed

Fae breeder estimates to be due around 4/10

Buttons 319 days

Babs 319 days

Naomi 319 days

Chippy 315 days

Mars 313 days

Babe 305 days

Wanna 305 days

Freckles 301 days

Star 300 days

moms:

Strawberry 313 days

Susan 312 days

Destiny 312 days

Callie 309 days

Dolly 308 days


----------



## rubyviewminis

I would have pulled my hair out by now with the stress of all those babies due! Including eyebrows!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Yep, I have a feeling once they start going, they are all going to go LOL! I truly love foaling season, it is a bit stressful worrying and can be heartbreaking, but each live foal makes it all worth it!


----------



## Eagle

Wow. looks like we will be busy for a while. I best go stuck up on the chocolate


----------



## rubyviewminis

Lol,my one and only experience is still a blur!


----------



## AnnaC

Oooo Melinda - fun times ahead then!!


----------



## cassie

yay lots of beautiful babies due! very very exciting!! come on girls, time to get that party started.

will be in and out a bit today sorry. heading out in about an hours time and will be gone for an hour or two. will let you know when I'm back and watching again


----------



## Gone_Riding

Now that is a LOT of mares due! How on earth are you getting any sleep? I'm having trouble with just my one!


----------



## maplehollow

Well baby number 2 arrived last night! A stunning little silver bay pinto colt. Really nice boy, already very correct in the legs, has a gorgeous head and neck! Here are just a couple quick pics but will try and get more when it warms up. Out of Fallen Ash Scouts Blackeyed Susan and sired by Arions Destinys Magic Trick.


----------



## Eagle

Oh wow! Send my congratulations to your Mum









He really is stunning, Look at that head!

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## atotton

Congrats on another beautiful baby!


----------



## little lady

Congrats! Love how MT stamps his foals with such beautiful heads.


----------



## rubyviewminis

Congratulations!! What a gorgeous foal! I love that color too!


----------



## maplehollow

Thanks everyone, MT has proven himself as an outstanding herd sire with each foal! Love the refinement, pretty heads, and nice movement we are getting. Here are this lil guys full sisters which are our 2011 and 2012 National Top Ten Produce of Dam and one is also 2011 National Top Ten Mare Owned Bred and Shown.


----------



## chandab

Congrats!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh many congrats to your Mum and well done to Susan - another stunning baby!!


----------



## cassie

congrats to your mum on another gorgeous baby!! love all the silvers!





and love MT. come on girls its your turn! two for none, time for some action thanks


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Here are some new pics of the lil guy, got some of the filly too, they are the last 3. I think this lil guy is outstanding at not even 24 hrs old!!! I love the white in his tail too, adds character  The filly is adorable, she is so tiny and really is maturing nicely!


----------



## Gone_Riding

How TOTALLY adorable!!!!!!!! So glad they are both doing so well!


----------



## atotton

Stunning!!


----------



## palsminihorses

The little boy is beautiful! Love his head!! Congrats!


----------



## lexischase

Wow what gorgeous babies! I love them both, but SO want the colt!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks everyone, I know mom and I are pretty thrilled already (even if I am still waiting on all mine LOL)!



lexischase said:


> Wow what gorgeous babies! I love them both, but SO want the colt!!!


He probably would look pretty good in your pasture ;-)


----------



## cassie

oh my! he wants to come and live with me in Australia I think!! he is absoloutly beautiful! I'm in love! thought of a name for him yet?? pretty please can he come live with me?





















the little filly is stunning! what a beautifully correct little girl, can't wait to see how they mature!


----------



## Jade10

Both are gorgeous!!


----------



## cassie

E Lady was just down sternal... she had a big roll or two and is back up.

Babe is down sternal and Buttons is rubbing on everything


----------



## Gone_Riding

How'd the night go for you?


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Well still no more foals. Buttons' udder is getting fuller, still not "ready" but getting closer. Babe's udder is getting pretty firm but the nipples are still pointing towards eachother. ELady's udder is "dropping" more, was fairly firm but small and now is loosening and coming down more. Mars and Chippy are both getting good starts to their udders as well but not looking close. Naomi I am still on the fence if she is bred, deep down I feel she is, its just hard to tell since she is a maiden bred to a 29" stallion! She feels like she has the start of an udder though and since she has never foaled and isnt over weight I dont think it would be a fat or typical broodmare udder.


----------



## Gone_Riding

Here's hoping she's bred!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

OMG, how am I supposed to know who to have on camera....nobody looks ready but I have udders EVERYWHERE!!!! And they are all at about the same point now (except ELady, I have given up trying to figure out what she is up to!). I guess if someone gets more ready than another I will switch them around until then its all a guessing game. If my sneakier mares get closer I will probably put them under cam as I will know on my older mares when they are ready, they are the same every year, although I am still watching them closely as well since it seems nobody wants to be normal this year. Sigh...


----------



## countrymini

I agree with Cassie. Send him over to Australia (but to Brisbane not Sydney hehe)


----------



## eagles ring farm

wow musical mares ...you must be seeing udders in your sleep ....what little your getting


----------



## blazingstarranch

Hahahaha, we have three all due at about the same time too, and only two stalls with a cam on them. So, we're playing musical stalls as well hahaha...and I agree, it's "udder" madness!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Ok I have updated my status with "due dates" to help out. The date to be listed from now on will be the 330 days but please keep in mind that "normally" our mares never reach their 330 days but for some reason this year some seem to be going longer. Hope this helps! So far Mars (4/12), Chippy (4/10), Buttons (4/6), ELady (3/17), Star (4/25), and Babe (4/20) have really nice starts to their udders. Naomi (4/6) and Babs (4/6) are both still questionable on whether they are in foal, I just cant decide, sometimes I have no doubt and others I am unsure so pretty much going to figure it out if they get ready and have a foal or they dont LOL!


----------



## cassie

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> OMG, how am I supposed to know who to have on camera....nobody looks ready but I have udders EVERYWHERE!!!! And they are all at about the same point now (except ELady, I have given up trying to figure out what she is up to!). I guess if someone gets more ready than another I will switch them around until then its all a guessing game. If my sneakier mares get closer I will probably put them under cam as I will know on my older mares when they are ready, they are the same every year, although I am still watching them closely as well since it seems nobody wants to be normal this year. Sigh...


oh gosh these girls like to make it fun for you! I sure hope they give you a bit of time between babies!! :/ babe is down sternal, was down flat earlier... just resting :/



countrymini said:


> I agree with Cassie. Send him over to Australia (but to Brisbane not Sydney hehe)


hey thats not fair I asked first LOL he's all mine mwahahahahaha lol


----------



## cassie

Babe back up Buttons down sternal


----------



## cassie

Buttons back up E Lady down sternal lol. first time that I have seen her down tonight...

will be signing off soon, to go home and feed the horses... I'll try get back on tonight and watch while I"m attempting to do some studying lol


----------



## cassie

now all three down sternal


----------



## cassie

of course now I say that E Lady is back up lol


----------



## Eagle

3.40am and all is quiet, just ELady is standing the other 2 are zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Gone_Riding

Wow, that's a lot of upcoming foals! May they all be uneventful!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

ELady is testing 85% ready on the Mother Natures test strips!!!!! Finally has milk and really sticky! Very full udder and had crystals on the tips of her nipples.


----------



## cassie

woohoo!!! YAY finally 

ok Melinda, whats the best number for me to contact you on for when the blessed event happens? I'm here all day today so will be able to watch (through the mountain of statements I have on my desk LOL) if you want to get a nap at all let me know and I'll make sure that I'm here for you






comeon E Lady bring on that baby!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

At night either my number 319-560-1859 or my husbands 319-551-9008 will work. During the day make sure to call my number first and then his if you cant get through to me. I am home pretty much everyday all day, he works during the day. Thanks so much for helping watch. I just hope she gets a move on and doesnt drag it out forever!


----------



## cassie

ok will do



thank you.glad she is in the middle stall so she can't hide


----------



## cassie

E lady down sternal


----------



## cassie

back up... not down long


----------



## cassie

E Lady back down sternal... looking at her tummy, very uncomfortable

oh back up again...


----------



## cassie

forgot to add that Babe is down sternal resting


----------



## cassie

Babe is back up... and I'm headed to lunch, I'll turn my laptop on at home so I can keep an eye on her but I'm sure your watching anyway Melinda


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

That darn mare is driving me crazy (er). She acts so uncomfortable and just when I think she is actually going to start doing something, she falls asleep!!! UGH! Im going to take a nap, will tell my hubby to wake me up when he goes to bed so I can keep an eye on her a bit longer, dont be afraid to call if you think she is getting serious! My eyes are burning though, I am not good at pulling all nighters LOL! Thanks bunches


----------



## cassie

thats fair enough I'm no good at it either.. I like my sleep too much lol. I'm here watching and will let you know if I am worried about anything



have a good nap


----------



## cassie

lots of yawning from E Lady

12:32 Babe down flat, a bit of pawing from E Lady

and Buttons has been quiet all night... actually I haven't seen her down much tonight...

Babe now sternal

12:39am E Lady is looking really agitated... pawing looking for spots to lie down...

oh she has just lay down sternal. glat foaling


----------



## cassie

safe foaling gorgeous girl!


----------



## cassie

cassie said:


> lots of yawning from E Lady
> 
> 12:32 Babe down flat, a bit of pawing from E Lady
> 
> and Buttons has been quiet all night... actually I haven't seen her down much tonight...
> 
> Babe now sternal
> 
> 12:39am E Lady is looking really agitated... pawing looking for spots to lie down...
> 
> oh she has just lay down sternal. glat foaling


I don't know what glat foaling is LOL oh well, safe foaling anyway gorgeous girl!

yay Melinda will soon have her first baby!


----------



## cassie

baby is out! gosh that was quick! well done E Lady! and Melinda



I hope it was ok that I called you



with how quick she was I'm glad I did


----------



## izmepeggy

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Jade10

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## cassie

FILLY!!! yippee congrats on your first baby for the season Melinda



how exciting!


----------



## cassie

babe is very agitated with her tail up in the air, looking at the new baby well trying to anyway lol.

can't wait for some piccies of our special newest little one Melinda!



aww she is trying to get up soo cute!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

I really need to teach my mares to foal during the day or else I need to develop a taste for coffee LOL! Thanks for calling, I would have slept right through it . She is a pretty leggy girl, probably going to be a tall A. Quite a contrast to her full sister which I believe is an under 30" from what her owner told me LOL! Cant wait for her to unfold, I cant believe all that baby was in ELady as she wasnt all that big! Anyhoo pics in a bit, had to come back for bigger blankets and the camera. Not used to this size of baby, most of my blankets are for small to med. A size LOL! O yea and Sorrel


----------



## izmepeggy

She sure is a feisty little thing..lol..She's already trying to run around the stall..What a character..


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Here are some quick pics, will get more once she is dry and unfolded more...o yea and she also seems to have the nursing thing down now, but will double check later to make sure ELady's udder seems nursed. Very ornery lil girl, she probably needs to run since she has been cooped up for so long!


----------



## AnnaC

My goodness she is huge!! Well done ELady!!






Many congratulations Melinda - cant wait for the unfolded pics.


----------



## eagles ring farm

congrats what a pretty little girl. and lots of legs


----------



## amystours

Oh my word!!!! That is too precious!!

Didn't have time to develop a taste for coffee on this one!! Personally, I can't live without the stuff.

Great job to little Mama, amd looking forward to your other babies!!


----------



## Eagle

Darn girl foaled without me, the only night I am not around



I knew something was up yesterday cos she was restless all night.





Anyway tantrum over



CONGRATULATIONS Melinda



she is gorgeous



and judging by the way she is charging about she looks the picture of health


----------



## SummerTime

Congrats!!! TO CUTE!!!

I'm with Amy on This one! Im drinking my coffee right now, I go to bed cuz I can't wait to wait to get up and drink my coffee! Lol


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks everyone, I am pretty thrilled with her! She already is VERY correct and looking to be pretty athletic racing around momma all night hehehe. In all honesty I have tried coffee and it was AWEFUL LOL! I dont even really care for the smell of it, I guess I will just have to live with Pepsi  Will see if it gets warm enough to turn them out after my chiropracter appt, by then should be warmer than now anyways.


----------



## rubyviewminis

Congratulations! I was so tired last night I thought, the heck with it I am going to bed! Then this morning drinking coffee and going through emails, and I read,"babys out!" THAT woke me up! She is a huge, pretty girl! Her 'tude and size remind me strongly of my little rat. Sheza beauty!


----------



## amystours

I'm exactly like Diane!! We drink coffee all day long! I don't like it especially strong, but do like a vanilla flavor every once in a blue moon.

Melissa, what's the temperature there today? Cinnamon was cold this morning, I had to blanket her.


----------



## chandab

Congrats! Saw a pic on FB first, and had ot come here hoping for more. she's darling.


----------



## Gone_Riding

My gosh, how adorable! You are right, she's a biggy! Look at those legs!!!


----------



## chandab

I don't drink Coffee, never have. Don't like the taste at all, but do like the smell of good coffee.


----------



## lexischase

She is soooo pretty! Congratulations!! Im with you Diane, I could not live without coffee


----------



## palsminihorses

Congratulations Melinda! I didn't get to see the birth, but I peeked in on her this morning. Holy moly, that filly is FIESTY!! She was nursing then charging at her mama. LOL I think she is a BEAUTIFUL STINKER!! Love her head and neck!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

At least someone is on my side regarding coffee LOL! Thanks again everyone for the compliments and congrats on my filly. I am pretty thrilled with her. Took her out for some quick pics, but was too cold to leave them out too long, not bad temp but a bit breezy. The pictures dont do her justice at all though, I may be a little in love!


----------



## amystours

Awwwww!!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Eagle

WOW. I see what you mean.


----------



## Gone_Riding

She's so adorable! I have to admit, I have never drank coffee. i can't even stand the smell of it in the least. When I have to go on the aisle that it's on, I usually hold my breath!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Buttons' udder is pretty full tonight, really firm throughout but not really much in the nipples yet. If I can get any milk from her tomorrow will try to test. Just thought I would update that she seems the next likely foaler. She is 327 days today. Babe's went back down a lot this morning but back up a bit tonight but still not what it was yesterday. I think she is purposely teasing me LOL!


----------



## cassie

oh she is gorgeous! yay for your first baby






I'm with you Melinda, hate the taste and smell of coffee!

Hey Diane do you still have that Koala mug I sent you for Christmas? lol 

see you all in my morning your evening


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Buttons finally has milk in her nipples that is easily expressed. Testing at only 40% right now but seems to be changing fairly fast. Getting pretty sticky but not quite syrupy yet. I might try to move her to the middle stall later today. Hopefully moving her to one stall over wont upset her too much. LOL


----------



## Eagle

Great, thanks for the update


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Buttons foaled bay appy colt 11:40am. Just goes to show that the test strips are not always right LOL!


----------



## Eagle

CONGRATULATIONS






Now stop playing with him and post pics


----------



## Gone_Riding

YEAH!!!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## cassie

Oh my gosh!!

Yay buttons! Can't wait to see piccies! Sneaky little mumma lol woohoo!!

Congrats Melinda!

Oh my gosh!!

Yay buttons! Can't wait to see piccies! Sneaky little mumma lol woohoo!!

Congrats Melinda!


----------



## atotton

congrats! can't wait for pictures.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

still no pics, my grandparents were on their way out to see the other baby when she foaled so we were talking and I was slacking on getting pics hehehehe! Doesnt look to have any spots yet but definitely has striped feet and mottling! Has nursed really good already and starting to play


----------



## amystours

Yay!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## lexischase

YAY! Congratulations! Cant wait to see photos


----------



## Eagle

I am not sure if Babs is having a strop cos she is still in her stall or if she is jealous and wants a baby too, hhmmmmm


----------



## Eagle

lots of yawning and pooping going on


----------



## Gone_Riding

Come on Babe!!!!! You can do it!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

I can always hope Babe will go soon too or even her momma, our pressure is dropping which is probably why Buttons went. I can only hope it will work on the others too LOL! Anyhoo, I suppose I will go try and snap some pics LOL


----------



## Eagle

It looks like Buttons wants to help with the photos






Good Luck Melinda


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

well here is the best I could get ROFL!!! Bit blurry from doing a "run and shoot" LOL! Cant say that Buttons isnt friendly hehehe!


----------



## AnnaC

What a smart little fella - many congrats Melinda!!








So will it be Babe tonight to give you the hat trick??


----------



## palsminihorses

WOW! I'm behind again. Congrats on another healthy foal Melinda! I'm going to go take a peek at him on the cam.


----------



## KLM

Will it count if my "Babe" goes tonight???

What a cutie Melinda!


----------



## eagles ring farm

congrats Melinda on a handsome guy can't wait for more pics of him

keep em comin girls


----------



## Jade10

Congratulations on another gorgeous baby!


----------



## cassie

congrats Melinda he is gorgeous!

Babe was just down not for long and back up...

Mars has been pretty restless but I don't know if thats just because she has been moved... will be watching when I can






heading out to do the banking in a minute but I will be back shortly


----------



## cassie

Chippy dow nsternal with looks of looks to her tummy,

Babe also down sternal resting comfortablly.


----------



## cassie

Chippy back up standing quietly


----------



## little lady

Congrats on your foals! But got to say I love ELady's filly...she is full of her self and so elegant looking.


----------



## Gone_Riding

I'm so glad that you got another healthy baby! He's adorable!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks everyone, I do love both of my babies but I really feel ELady's filly is something really special. She has great presence already and LOVE her NECK! Her pictures dont even almost show just how long and shapely it is! Little guy is a super sweetheart though. He is going to be really friendly I have a feeling! Mars, Chippy, and Babe are fairly similar in udders, mostly full but nipples still pointing together yet. I would say that Chippy is slightly fuller if anyone is. Mars seems really restless but hard to tell if that is just her being mad about being in a stall. Babe was doing a lot of tail swishing and shifting her weight but then she fell asleep so hard to say when any of them will actually get down to it! Star and Wanna are trying pretty hard to catch up too, both have nice starts to their udders but no where near full yet. I think Freckles is starting a small bag as well but she doesnt want caught too badly since I turned her back out. She HATES being in a stall and since she had to live in one for a couple years after her storm injury, she isnt about to let me put her back in too easily ROFL! Luckily she loves treats or else I think she would completely hate me



but at least she is still alive and able to walk on her own! Anyhoo I am going to a clinic tomorrow morning so if any of you can peek in on the girls off and on I would greatly appreciate it! At this time none look totally ready but you never know. I will make sure and update in the morning if anything changes. Thanks again


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Well today was uneventful for the girls but a great time for me and Remmy! Our clinic was a despooking clinic where we worked over tarps, around cones/tires, over matresses, under stryrafoam noodles, and through garbage! My boy was a bit timid at first but only took him a couple minutes to not care about any of it and ended up grouddriving him through all the obstacles! Had a ton of fun! 

As for the girls, Mars seems really PO'd tonight and doesnt have much for a bag but still has milk in her nipples? Dont know if she is just getting more angry being inside or if maybe she is getting close as I have had some that act really mad/upset right before foaling....I can always hope, right?!?! Babe however seems the actual closest as her bag is pretty full now and she has a nice loose rear. She also just acted a bit off too, normally she follows me around the stall begging treats but instead just stood in the middle while I cleaned around her. She also enjoyed my grooming but occasionally would almost act like she just wanted left alone, not sure if that was my imagination or not but definitely seemed a bit uncomfy. Chippy is pretty much same, mostly full bag but doesnt look any different. 

here are some pics from the clinic today though:


----------



## Gone_Riding

That's totally awesome! I'm glad that he sucked it up and got brave for you. It shows how much he trusts you!


----------



## chandab

Congrats! Cute little guy.


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for sharing your great day, it looks like you both had fun





Chippy is restless tonight so I am keeping an eye on her.


----------



## palsminihorses

Melinda, Remmy is doing GREAT! Sounds like it was an awesome clinic.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks everyone. Chippy and Babe both have pretty sticky milk today, will test them later, Mars has really loose poo and finally getting her bag back. As long as it doesnt start raining I will let them out for some excercise a bit later. Babe still has a loose rear. I dont think it will be too much longer before I have another foal arriving, I just hope they dont hold off too long as these three are some of my favorites! I told them I would be completely ok with all three going on the same day LOL!


----------



## Eagle

Melinda Chippy is really hard to see at night, she tends to hang out at the front against the wall and it is in the shadow



Can you do anything? I thought maybe you could swap her with babe as she is easier to see due to her colour. Just an idea. Have a great day and be good


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

I need to change the lightbulb in Chippy's stall, I think she would be able to hide too much in Babe's stall since there is a large blind corner, they dont hide in the blind corner where Chippy is because that is where the water bucket and feed is so not comfy place to lay. Once I get the light changed it should be lots better. I just keep forgetting to take a new bulb out there, I promise I will try and do that in a bit when I go out LOL! It has worked well though having Babe in the blind stall since she tends to hang at the back of her stall. Well I better get out there and make some happy horses by turning them out to play before our weather gets yucky again, supposed to rain for 4 days starting tonight! I can only hope it is true as we desperately need moisture! Will be perfect weather for foaling though with the storms and such!


----------



## Eagle

Great thanks


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Here are some quick pics of the babies today  And a short vid of them


----------



## eagles ring farm

very pretty babies


----------



## Gone_Riding

Oh, how fun and adorable!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Chippy is testing 40% tonight, didnt test the other two as their udders are down a bit but still am keeping an eye on Babe since she has such a loose rear all the time!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Just for fun, thought I would share pics I took today of Maestro. He is the full brother to the foal that Mars is carrying. I think he is looking pretty awesome!


----------



## misty'smom

Maestro is a handsome boy!!!! Can't wait to see your new foals!!!!!

Watching your mares.................hoping to see a foal born!!!!!


----------



## cassie

ooooh












he is lovely! what a handsome young man!

even more excited for Mars's baby now! babe was down flat earlier had a good roll and is back up.


----------



## cassie

Babe back down sternal


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Im thinking Chippy is definitely in the first stages of labor, she was down pushing so I of course went out, well apparently she got stage fright and not going to proceed with me there so I guess I am up for the duration until she does something! I will be the half asleep one sitting in front of the tv/monitor!


----------



## cassie

wow really?! this must have been while I was at lunch :/ I was thinking Mars was looking restless with lots of pacing going on...

safe foaling if she decides to foal for you... I'm here for another 2 hours if you wanted to catch a nap... I know that I can call you



if anything happens... just to confirm, Chippy is in the left stall?

p.s can we see some more piccies of your little ones in the morning pretty please?


----------



## cassie

Chippy down sternal...


----------



## cassie

chippy was down flat then back sternal...


----------



## Eagle

Good Morning Cassie



Thanks for sharing Maestro, he sure is gorgeous. It's nearly 1.00 am and Babe looks very restless.


----------



## Eagle

It looks like she is emptying out cos she has pooped twice in the last few minuites


----------



## Eagle

I just sent a message to Melinda


----------



## cassie

Hi Renee



ok cool thanks, I have been watching all three very closely today, I'm wondering about the middle mare. she has been pacing butt rubbing tail swishing alot! I haven't seen her down at all tonight doesn't seem normal behaviour LOL

also Babe has been yawning a bit tonight and there she goes again more yawning... and pacing,


----------



## cassie

Babe down sternal


----------



## Eagle

Yeah Cassie, I just called Melinda cos I was worried she didn't get my message. She is watching too.


----------



## cassie

now flat... awesome



here's hoping its time





and back up... come on Babe!


----------



## Eagle

here she goes


----------



## cassie

safe foaling Melinda and babe!


----------



## Eagle

Congrats Melinda


----------



## Eagle

So is Mars going to foal too?


----------



## cassie

Eagle said:


> So is Mars going to foal too?


she sure looks suspicious to me Renee!! I'm half expecting her to drop down and start pushing... very restless lots of pacing and pawing all night...

Congrats Melinda...




a customer came in right at the end, but I got to see most of it... but I was happy to take the 7000 that the customer gave me hehe


----------



## Eagle

Filly yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## cassie

YAY for a FILLY!!!! good work Babe!

hey is Mars yawning?? lol


----------



## Eagle

I have to go now Cassie, Bye


----------



## cassie

bye Renee, I'll msg you if anything else exciting happens...

Hey melinda is taht a spotty bum I can see on your new little baby girl??


----------



## AnnaC

Many congratulations Melinda and well done Babe - a beautiful little filly!








OK Mars - your turn now!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks everyone! Talk about an interesting night, Chippy was seriously down pushing just before midnight and when I went out I apparently interrupted her but kind of had expected her to start again....then of course Babe foaled and Mars is looking seriously close, she is sooo restless and miserable looking and has an incredibly puffy rear. We have storms going through right now and more scattered through the next 3 days. Anyhooo Babe has a sorrel appy filly, didnt get any pinto LOL! I cant decide if she could be a snowcap or if she is just a blanket with not many spots LOL! I already wanna clip her and she isnt even dry yet hehehehe! 

here is a teaser pic!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Cmon Mars, Babe wants a sibling and her baby wants an aunt or uncle! Preferably an aunt with leopard spotting ROFL!!! Of course I will be thrilled with easy delivery and healthy baby but I can always try putting in my requests hehehe.


----------



## countrymini

What a cute little appy bottom! Congratulations!


----------



## cassie

cute! 

Mars must have decided not to steal Bab'es thunder LOL she is quiet as amouse now


----------



## Eagle

Thanks for the teaser pic, girl are you mean! lol. Melinda only you can get a spotty filly from a pinto :thud:So lets see if Mars gives you a pinto


----------



## 

Just came on, and of course missed the middle of the night delivery.

Pretty little snowcap filly!!! And can't wait to see her all unfolded!! Love those snowcaps -- 100% color/pattern producers! An appy breeders dream!

Congratulations again!


----------



## Eagle

Diane please fuel up the jet and come and pick me up, I need to go and slap Melinda's girls hard on the butt! We had a birth as soon as I got out of bed!!!! I mean WHO has a baby before Aunty Renee has had her coffee



and then they proceed to act up all night, pacing, tail swishing, leg biting etc they were doing it all. Along comes 8.00 and time for Melinda to get up and look what they all do


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

UGH mares ROFL! LOL Renee, well she is technically a pintaloosa so she just decided not to give me the tobiano  Im pretty excited, she is a really leggy refined girly! Now just to see what the other naughty girls are hiding.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

More pics  Sorry they arent the best but Babe was helping.


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Renee!! Typical girls - no thought for anyone!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Melinda she so cute - very pretty little girl.


----------



## Gone_Riding

Oh, what a cutey pie!!! She's adorable!


----------



## palsminihorses

WOWSER! Now *that's *an appaloosa filly!! Congratulations! Refresh my memory...........who is her sire?


----------



## Eagle

Now that is one super little filly



I woke you up so that makes her half mine, right??


----------



## rubyviewminis

Congratulations On your pretty babies Melinda! I am so envious! That last little appy is precious!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Eagle said:


> Now that is one super little filly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I woke you up so that makes her half mine, right??


ROFL, you are sooooo funny hehehe! I just let you know what she was first  I figured that was a good perk right?!



palsminihorses said:


> WOWSER! Now *that's *an appaloosa filly!! Congratulations! Refresh my memory...........who is her sire?


Thanks, I am pretty excited! She is a Monte baby.


----------



## Eagle

This job has no perks!


----------



## 

You know, I said snowcap -- but seeing all that white on your new pictures, she reminds me of my little Amber. This was her at birth, then at a little over a week, and then all clipped out several months later. I had the "argument" of my life telling people that NO, she was not going to grey out -- because everyone saw the "goggles" and said grey! But instead -- she fooled them and very much PLEASED me -- a near-fewspot!






Here are all the spots she had -- but had to clip ALL the way DOWN to the SKIN -- to even see them!




I'm thinking your little one might go this route too! I'll be looking for the telltale signs!

What do you think at the comparison?


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Oooo she is pretty! She seems to have a slight bit more white through the shoulder than my girl although that may change as she ages too! As of right now no goggles but those have also appeared later on some of my others. I can always hope she will end up with that much. Either way though I am pretty thrilled, not what I was expecting to get for color on this cross LOL!!!


----------



## Jade10

Congratulations on an absolutely lovely appaloosa filly!!


----------



## cassie

congrats on your gorgeous little girl Melinda! she is adorable!

how is Mars and Chippy looking tonight?


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Hey, just got in from chores, Chippy has a bursting full udder and is testing at 85% so dont expect her to go long, Mars is testing 45% and still acting very uncomfortable. Thanks for the compliments on my filly, I am absolutely head over heels in love LOL! She is so much more refined and elegant than her pictures show! I hope the weather is decent tomorrow so I can turn her out for better pics! I think she keeps wondering why this crazy lady keeps taking pictures of her bum though


----------



## cassie

yay for more pretty babies! come on girls! love seeing all the gorgeous new ltitle ones arriving





she is stunning! so leggy! gorgeous

thought of a name for her yet??


----------



## cassie

Mars down sternal, flat, roll and back up


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Yep she is Maple Hollows Bring On The Rain (Rainy) and ELady's filly is Maple Hollows Electric Sensation (Sensi)....soo excited for more babies to arrive. Mom's mare Dolly had a red roan filly by MT today too, no pics yet, she had a busy day so hasnt gotten any yet!


----------



## misty'smom

Congrats on your Beautiful foals!!! Last little one is absolutely stunning!!


----------



## misty'smom

Every night I see your kitty walking across the back of your stalls! I guess she is keeping watch too!!


----------



## cassie

haha I love that little cat



soo cute! makes me want one LOL

congrats to your mum on a lovely little filly for her! YAY can't wait for piccies



gosh it is a busy time for you girls


----------



## rubyviewminis

I love your name choices too! You really got the foal ball rolling. Kick it my way.


----------



## cassie

oh yes, love the names! so cute!! all girls have been super quiiet tonight... mars has aonly been down once and Chippy not at all as far as I could see... totally different from last night! lol mares!


----------



## cassie

Chippy down sternal...12:02am


----------



## cassie

down flat, half roll back sternal... back down flat... back sternal, back flat another half roll... finally a big roll and she is back up... keeping an eye on her just in case... ears pinned and pooping. yawning... now quietly grazing her stall


----------



## Eagle

Morning I am Pulling cams up now Cassie


----------



## cassie

Morning Renee



ahh she was waiting for you ok, Aunty Renee is here now Chippy you can foal now



...

and silence...


----------



## cassie

mars down sternal... she wasn't down for very long and back up not sure how long for sorry as I was having a heated conversation with a customer about his debt! lol


----------



## Eagle

Cassie I can't keep any of the marestare cams up so I am not watching


----------



## cassie

Eagle said:


> Cassie I can't keep any of the marestare cams up so I am not watching


oh no



how come? I'm about to sign off to go feed the horses... but I'll try keep an eye on them as much as possible


----------



## Eagle

I have no idea what was wrong but it seems ok now. phewwwwww

5.30 am and the girls are quiet


----------



## cassie

Good I'm glad you can watch again Renee





All is quiet and I am headed to bed, now girls I hope you will be good and wait for Aunty cassie to wake up before having your little babies!


----------



## Gone_Riding

I love the names too!


----------



## chandab

Gone for one day, and I miss all the fun. Congrats on the adorable little filly.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

My girls are killing me, they both cant hold off much longer, cross your fingers that they will go tonight!


----------



## cassie

fingers, toes, arms and legs crossed ready for the two new babies to come!


----------



## 




----------



## misty'smom

OK crossing fingers!! Asking nicely



and saying a prayer for safe deliveries and healthy foals



!!!!!!!!!


----------



## misty'smom

Sorry for the double post.....first one did not post for a few minutes so I thought it wasn't going to post and I retyped. Could not find a delete post???

OK fingers crossed!!!! Asking nicely



!!!!!! Saying a prayer for a safe delievery and healthy foal



!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cassie

Chippy down sternal... 7:55pm


----------



## misty'smom

Babe's little foal is a hoot running around!!! So CUTE!!!! Maybe that will inspire Chippy and Mars!!!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks guys



. They are driving me crazy, both are "emptying", lots of tiny poos and piddles, pacing, shifting weight, and up and down a lot. Now if only they would actually do something! Storms moving through the area again tonight so most likely will foal when its pouring rain, thundering, and lightning, since they know how comfortable I am with storms





This is me right now


















...Ok I feel better now hehehe

Little Rainy is hilarious, loping around and then she gets to bucking and rearing. She is going to be a handful especially once her and Sensi meet. Their poor mommas are gonna have their work cut out for them!


----------



## cassie

haha I love watching her running around! I saw her standing still then she all the sudden lept in the air and was running around after that lol hilarious...

but shhhh she is sleeping now LOL we don't want to wake her... she looks so cute snuggled against her mummy <3 adorable!

come on girls! your poor mummy needs to see your babies!


----------



## cassie

OH MY GOSH your filly is hilarious Melinda! wish I could record these antics! lol she runs to the end of the stall then backs up and keeps backing up till she runs into her mum bucks and carries on and does it all over again LOL she looks to be having so much fun! glad she isn't at my house I would never get to work I would be watching those antics all day long LOL so so very cute!

how are the girls testing tonight?


----------



## cassie

Chippy down sternal come on girl push!! lol still can't get over that little filly!



she is the coolest little thing!

I'm guessing those storms must be rolling through... camera keeps dropping in and out... Chippy you are NOT allowed to foal unless there is internet connection! LOL same goes for you too Mars!


----------



## cassie

mars down sternal also now...

11:47pm Mars back up

11:53pm both girls baack up...


----------



## Eagle

There ia a rat in Mars's stall


----------



## cassie

ewww yuck! get out!!! we don't like Templeton!




and we don't want him near the mummies and babies!

here pussy pussy pussy pussy! oi cat do your job! lol


----------



## Eagle




----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Whoa, was there a for real rat or was it a mouse or was it the cat LOL?!?!? I need to get some poison and traps out there if there was really a rat, I can handle mice but rats are super icky!!!!!! Sorry for the camera issues, I have it working again but cant make any promises at how long, my box is on its last legs so going to get a new one just to be safe. Hopefully my house cat doesnt knock down my contraption to hold the short in place LOL!


----------



## Gone_Riding

I HATE RATS!! I remember one time in a rental that I thought there was a mouse in the wall, so I set out a trap. The next morning, my son told me that I had caught a mouse, a BIG one! I didn't think anything of it, until I came out of my room. I had caught a rat, and it was MAD! And I was grossed out... Oh, I hated that place...


----------



## Eagle

Yes it was definitely a RAT and a big one too, if I see it again I will take a screen shot. Sorry if I woke you this morning Melinda but Cassie and I were worried that you were in trhe land of zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz and that the girls were popping out babies


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

That is totally fine, better safe than sorry! In that case I am going shopping when I run into town at lunch time, all varmits beware, Im gonna get em all!!!


----------



## 

Rats are just part of horsey business in Florida. My barn is slatted for ventilation -- so of course, they have access. Had to put up another feed building -- which the rats ate holes through to get in. Had to have my sons actually TILE the inside of the building to keep them out! I must have the only ceramic tiled feed shed floor and walls in Florida -- looks quite pretty -- except I'm the only one that see it. But it DID work -- no more rats in the feed!


----------



## Eagle

Yes I have them here at the house and in the barn. The idiot ex made me stainless steel containers for my feed which kept them out


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

The only feed they can get into is that which the horses are eating! I have my grain in plastic containers and I know they havent gotten into those...yet! Ive seen mice but hadnt seen a rat yet...ICK!


----------



## Eagle

Sending prayers Melinda for a safe foaling


----------



## Eagle

* CONGRATULATIONS *


----------



## atotton

Congrats again


----------



## Eagle

Wow, hat and gloves, it must be cold today, he sure looks cute in his little pj's


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Its 37 deg F and raining YUCK! I had to take the first blanket off for a bit because he kept acting like it was killing him LOL! We will see how he does with the new one. Sorrel blanketed colt with a star on his forehead, will get pics once he is dry. For now here are pics of his sire and dam


----------



## Eagle

Wow Monte sure is earning his keep this year



maybe it wasn't Templeton the



I saw but the Spot Sprite. Lol

Go get wet pics Melinda or I will throw a tantrum!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Throw the tantrum first ROFL, Im cold too so warming up a bit and eating a late lunch, first thing I have had a chance to eat all day LOL!!! You can entertain me with your tantrum while I eat hehehehe


----------



## Eagle




----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

:HappyBounce Ok FINE, I will go get pics hehehe


----------



## Eagle




----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Ok here is my lil guy, sorry for the crappy pics but its cold out there! Gotta keep ya'll happy though so that Renee doesnt have any more tantrums at least not until the next foal ROFL! I love his lil heart shaped blanket!!! I told him he should be bouncing around the stall like his halfsister/niece to help warm him up!


----------



## Eagle

He has a heart on his booty



You must be doing the happy dance with this little stunner.


----------



## AnnaC

WOW!! That certainly is an impressive heart shape!! Many congratulations once again - did all this go on before you got to the shops for your Templeton bait?? (not too sure of the time differences but think this might have been a breakfast time baby?)

Hope your cold spell passes quickly for you!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks and havent even made it to get stuff for that nasty lil critter LOL He was born at approx 12:30 in the afternoon. We are supposed to warm back up after tomorrow, just have to suffer 2 days LOL!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

I might need to build a boat soon! we have already had 3 days of rain plus now this, yikes, good news is we will hopefully be out of our drought LOL!!!


----------



## rubyviewminis

Wow, lot goin on at your place when I don't keep up! Rats? EWH! I honestly thought they only had them in New York and Jersey lol, really. Let me tell you though, if you don't like rodents, rattlesnakes, or spiders DO NOT go to Arizona. Our first home was a factory built and I made my hubby go under the house to put D Conn cause the cats were sitting next to each other listening to something scratch and chew under our main bathroom. Later on I made him go under and do it again, when he crawled out that time he said it looked like a rodent graveyard with little skeletons everywhere! I won't mention the other creepy things.

Love that little Heart Butt. You have such adorable foals! They are really something!


----------



## Eagle

Yeah the weather is poop all over the world, we haven't really seen spring yet and are having an average of 45° - 65° I bet summer will hit hard for us all of a sudden. We can go up to 100° - 105° easily here


----------



## rubyviewminis

Eagle said:


> Yeah the weather is poop all over the world, we haven't really seen spring yet and are having an average of 45° - 65° I bet summer will hit hard for us all of a sudden. We can go up to 100° - 105° easily here


LOL! Yeah we had a bit of sun, now a crapload of more wind and it got cold again!


----------



## 

88 degrees and sunny....baby blue sky with fluffy white puffy clouds....................golly I hate when it's hot here!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

I think he is starting to get pretty ornery LOL! What do you guys think of Maple Hollows Montes Heartbreaker for a name and "Breaker" for his barn name?


----------



## 

Perfect!


----------



## misty'smom

Beautiful foal!! That heart is something else!! Must be a little lover you have there, keep us posted on his personality! Name is perfect too!! Congratulations on a impressive colt!!


----------



## cassie

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> I think he is starting to get pretty ornery LOL! What do you guys think of Maple Hollows Montes Heartbreaker for a name and "Breaker" for his barn name?


oh my gosh!! most perfect name EVER!!! love it and love him! stunning!

cam down again Melinda


----------



## cassie

Chippy down sternal 11:21pm

I'm going to lunch but I'm going to keep her up on my phone just in case she decides to do something...


----------



## Eagle

12.37 amChippy is looking very interesting


----------



## cassie

chippy back down sternal... flat sternal...

I agree Renee, just sent a msg to Melinda just in case...


----------



## Eagle

me too


----------



## cassie

lol great minds think alike



has she responded to yours at all?

down again


----------



## Eagle

I called and left a message


----------



## cassie

hopefully she is out there already...

down flat rolling Heartbreaker is certainly eager to meet his new friend <3

Chippy back up

a little pacing

back down


----------



## Eagle

calling again


----------



## Eagle

she is on here way to check


----------



## cassie

yay thanks Renee!

safe foaling!


----------



## Eagle

by the way chippy was rolling I wonder if the foal isn't perfectly lined up.


----------



## Eagle




----------



## cassie

I was thinking the same thing... baby is out... haven't seen much movement yet


----------



## cassie

YAY baby is moving! well done Melinda, looked like a tough delivery


----------



## CabbagePatch

Yay !! A tense couple mins for me then I saw all is well.


----------



## AnnaC

Many congrats Melinda - colt or filly? Is everything ok with them both?


----------



## Eagle

All is well


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Well that was one of my scariest deliveries! Head and legs were all back, found head and straightened it right away and got one foot straight, the other one she delivered folded back. I always have that instinct to panic and then have to do a mental slap across my face to get my thought in order LOL! Chippy is cramping quite a bit so I would love extra eyes on her tonight just to make sure she doesnt colic too much since it was a pretty rough one for her. Filly isnt showing a whole lot of suck reflex yet, has only poked at Chippy a handful of times. I went ahead and gave her colostrum by syringe to hopefully jump start her and now just have to watch and hope she gets suckin! Of course Chippy wanting to lay down constantly isnt helping my goals...sigh...but cant say I blame her too much! Looks to be black and does have appy characteristics. Another Monte baby 

Edited to add that I owe a HUGE THANK YOU to everyone that called/texted and your persistance at getting through to me, prolly saved their lives!


----------



## Eagle

2.40 am and chippy is playing with babies ears and stimulating her like a good mummy



I am off to the bank real quick then I will watch again


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Filly finally has suck reflex but Chippy is being a stinker about standing still long enough for her to figure stuff out, I think she is still cramping a bit but at least seems to have calmed down a bit on that , Banamine must finally have kicked in. Gave filly a little bit more milk while she was poking at the mare so at least she hopefully knows where it came from. I am going to try and get a couple more hours of sleep before chores, if you happen to see the filly nursing in the right spot please let me know, I will check Chippy's udder when I go back out too as I can usually tell if they have nursed or not. I wasnt having any luck assisting and have found that if I get frustrated it is better to give a bit more milk by syringe and try again later if they dont figure it out on their own by then. 

Here is a quick pic to keep yall happy


----------



## Eagle

Chippy doesn't want her baby to wear pj's and keeps fiddling with them, she has managed to pull them up over her back.


----------



## countrymini

She is just lovely. Well done getting her out, you did well keeping your head together!


----------



## Eagle

Babe's filly is going to be a racehorse when she grows up


----------



## Eagle

4.35 am and I haven't seen her feeding yet, Chippy is trying to get her into position but she is just too wobbly.


----------



## Eagle

6.10 am and she is nursing I think, I can't say for sure and she didn't stay under for long. She did poop though


----------



## 

Thanks for the pictures! Good job getting baby out -- and you're right -- good job Aunties!!! Another good save!!! Where would we be without you wonderful ladies watching while USA sleeps!!!

Baby sleeping quietly while momma hovers...just beautiful!


----------



## cassie

So glad that you were so quick and level headed, I know I have leant alot from this foaling.... Thank you again for sharing your stable with us





Congrats on the gorgeous new filly! She is beautiful! She had her head in the right spot for about 5 seconds twice just now but not sure if she got any milk or not... Chippy seems to be standing really good now which is awesome





Did u have anymore foals due this year Melinda?





Night all, see u in the morning





Ps she is soo leggy n refined! Wow!


----------



## Eagle

I would imagine that Melinda has another 20 or so to go





7.10 am and I am not sure she has eaten properly yet. The cam isn't clear but her head seems to bob about too much to be drinking.


----------



## Eagle

She stood at the bar for quite a while and Chippy was a statue for her, now she is trying to buck so I think we are safe in saying she is doing just great


----------



## rubyviewminis

*dabs tears* Congratulations Melinda, quit rubbing in those precious foals you keep getting lol. I was watching Sue McCoy's mare and Missy and stayed up late and still missed another of yours! Now I have to go check out the cam and maybe pics.


----------



## rubyviewminis

AWH! Just saw the rat scurrying in the middle stall while I was admiring the babies!

9:05 new baby straining to poop.

I forgot to say,"Well done, well done on the delivery!"


----------



## paintponylvr

AAAWWWW.... congrats and well done on your delivery. Love how you "focus" (mental face slap



).

Cute baby, can't wait to see her w/o jammies.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks everyone for the support, she is definitely nursing well  (huge sigh of relief LOL). Also here are a couple quick crappy pics of her w/o her blankie, it is just so hard to get good pics in stalls when the mares keep helping too!!! Couple pics of Breaker included too  If our weather EVER clears up long enough I will turn them all outside for some pics. I think I have around 7 more due, I am starting to lose hope that Naomi and Babs are bred and still unsure on one other too. Bad part about not checking them all is dont know for sure who actually needs watched so I just have to watch em all!!!

O yea...I left some presents for Templeton so hopefully we wont see him for much longer!!!


----------



## Gone_Riding

Crappy pictures work for me! They are both so beautiful, especially that little Appy!


----------



## Eagle

I am so glad they are all doing so well





You gave me a mini heart attack this morning, lol Girl you sure do sleep deep. ROFL


----------



## rubyviewminis

Lol! Poor little rat, minding his own business. Thanks for the pics such pretty babies!


----------



## chandab

Congrats! I get behind so quickly on the threads if I miss just one day.


----------



## AnnaC

Lovely pics of two beautiful little babies.


----------



## sparklingjewelacres

Awe.. so cute. You have been busy.


----------



## eagles ring farm

congrats on another healthy and pretty little girl





sounds like a scary foaling.

I should try your slap when panicking I do it so often

the first thing out of my mouth is always Art call the vet

vet must be thrilled with my night calls to his answering service

then to just say never mind all is ok

it's a wonder he doesn't slap me


----------



## cassie

lol Lori, I would be the same I'm sure! Melinda did brilliantly! thanks to her and Renee we now have another gorgeous baby running around in stall no. 3!!! YAY

she is so cute, is that a tiny star on her forehead? so very very cute!


----------



## palsminihorses

*Congratulations *Melinda!! Geez, my heart started beating so fast just reading about the foaling! So happy you got her straightened out enough to deliver her! Looks like a lovely filly!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks everyone, I have to do my best to reposition foals on my own as my vet will not come out this far, I have to haul to him and therefore it will be to the point of saving the mare sadly enough but even if they would come out that could be the case anyways if they are in that bad of a position. The hardest part with an instance like Chippy is knowing when its time to go in, we were always taught to wait until the water breaks on its own and see if anything presents before going in but with Chippy nothing was trying to present to break through the "star" of the placenta and allow the water to break, the amount she was pushing and rolling was enough to make me not wait any longer. Anyhoo I am in the process of rearranging horses now and trying to get a couple of the closest looking mares under camera. I am leaving Chippy for now as she was still cramping off and on this morning so want to make sure she is done. Star is in the middle for now and she is at 319 days today and bred to Magic, my bay pintaloosa show stallion, and in the right is Fae who is bred to La Vista Flamboyant Remark, a gorgeous overo stallion, her breeders estimated her due date around 4/10 and said she usually holds pretty true to that but they didnt give me an exact breeding date so who knows , she has started a small udder but since her dates/habits are a bit unknown figured its safe to watch her unless someone else looks serious!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

New baby pics to keep yall happy 

Babe's filly, Rain-- <3


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Buttons' Colt











ELady's filly, Sensi


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Chippy and her filly
















Mars' colt, Breaker, who I discovered upon turning him out that he has one partial blue eye!!!


----------



## rubyviewminis

Awh, oh oh oh! They are so PRECIOUS! I wouldn't get anything done!


----------



## palsminihorses

Love the updated pictures Melinda! They are all beautiful!


----------



## chandab

Lovely. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## 

WONDERFUL PICTURES!!!!!


----------



## AnnaC

Gorgeous - cute too!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks everyone, I am pretty thrilled with all of them! I forgot to share a quick pic of mom's newest filly and a couple really cute ones of her two silver bay pintos playing together. Really need to get over there soon to get some new pictures of the red roan filly!

As of right now I am thinking Star will go first but Freckles actually may not be far behind so dont be surprised if she gets swapped in for one of the other two. Fae is gradually increasing by small incriments so not sure if she will speed up or keep at that pace, Wanna is sticking with about a third to a half full udder and remaining royally ticked off at being put in a stall---I need to stop spoiling these snotty mares LOL!!!


----------



## atotton

Oh goodness, they are too cute!!!


----------



## cassie

oh my!!

Melinda!they are all stunning! you must be so thrilled with you breeding season so far! I'm so jealous of you and your babies!!

have got your three new girlies up





and Wanna has been very cranky lol pacing around alot she is settled pretty good now... can't wait to see the next lot of babies appear!


----------



## crisco41

I will have an appy mini someday.TOO darn cute!


----------



## Eagle

2.35 am and Fae is a bit restless.

Melinda those babies of your mum's are adorable


----------



## Gone_Riding

Oh, they're all so adorable!!! I'm so glad that the foaling turned out okay... I understand the whole vet situation. I'm in it my self. It's scary.


----------



## cassie

how are the girls looking tonight Melinda?


----------



## cassie

cam down, just msgd Melinda, will call if it isn't back up shortly...


----------



## cassie

back up


----------



## Eagle

oh shucks I sent a msg too, sorry Melinda


----------



## cassie

haha at least she knows we are watching



LOL

GOOD MORNING MELINDA LOL hehe


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Good morning  Thanks for the texts, darn camera is such a pain in my rear and it never goes out during the day only the middle of the night ROFL! I am lucky I even woke up to the texts since I had only been asleep probably half an hr! The girls are all looking about the same, Star has the fullest udder that is pretty firm but not really dropped down into her nipples yet. Wanna and Freckles are going back and forth racing so hopefully star goes soon so that I can switch her out LOL! Fae is still doing her gradual bagging.


----------



## Gone_Riding

Good to hear progress.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Just wanted to update, Freckles, Wanna, and Fae are all racing and keeping me guessing, none of them look very close but Wanna seems happier in that stall for some reason so will try this set up at least until someone looks serious. Star is still in the spotlight as she looks the closest, has a fairly firm udder still just not into her nipples yet. Mom has a mare waxing though so still hopefully will get to announce a new foal soon!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Well Wanna is finally starting to get more serious, her udder increased drastically today, nipples are still pointing in so not a "ready" udder but I have never foaled her out before to know what her 'normal' is. Lots of storms moving through again tonight though so could make any of them go. Freckles and Fae dont seem ready but Star and Wanna definitely are getting closer. Stars udder is still really firm just not full in the nipples yet.


----------



## cassie

good progress! sorry I wasn't on here yesterday, I was watching but had alot of meetings so wasn't able to post...





I finish work early today and am headed out to the shops, I'll try check in though when I can, Wanna (is the who is in the left?) is down sternal atm


----------



## Eagle

5.15 am and Star is acting restles, shucks I might just have to wake Melinda up soon.


----------



## Eagle

wakey wakey Melinda, get your boots on




It is time for a baby I think


----------



## Eagle

I have called. Safe foaling Melinda


----------



## Eagle

CONGRATULATIONS Star and Melinda


----------



## 

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Renee I think you enjoy waking me up a little too much ROFL! Thanks for calling, gorgeous little bay filly with some mottling already showing up and one white hoof but no white hairs anywhere yet???? The white hoof has me a bit baffled ROFL! She is probably going to be around 31-32" at maturity, her mom is 34" and she can walk pretty easily under her flank. Really nice baby, already super straight legged! Im pretty happy with the cross so far! Anyhoo, time for a tantrum from Renee , no pics yet and Im going back to bed because baby has poo'd and drank and I fed everyone a hair early so that I can go get some zzz's  I dont do well getting up early, I am not a morning person ROFL! Will get pics later


----------



## Eagle

Every job has it's perks



At least we have shortened the call with practise,

R: Hi, are you awake?

M: Yes

R: Good, get your butt to the barn cos Star is down and pushing

M: OH, OK

R: Bye

M: Bye





I want pics so done sleep for long


----------



## rubyviewminis

OH you guys lol!

I missed another one here!! You know, you need to quit hogging the limelight. Now I need to go see what a newborn foal looks like. I forgot.

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## rubyviewminis

It's later, where are the pictures! Uh well? Come on Melinda, you slept long enough.


----------



## Gone_Riding

Crap! I missed it! It's so cute watching the foal trying to stand!






I'm so glad that the both seem to be doing well!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Here are some quick pictures , someday maybe in June we might stop getting rained on every single day but if we ever do get a dry day again I will let them out for some good pics. LOL I think she is pretty adorable and pretty excited to see her mature, really nice build and pretty head/neck, she likes following me around too which is pretty precious!


----------



## chandab

Congrats! Your newest addition is just a doll.


----------



## palsminihorses

Awwww! Congrats on your beautiful new girl! It's great when everything goes 'as planned' when foaling!


----------



## rubyviewminis

What a precious face!


----------



## 

Just lovely! Congratulations again.


----------



## AnnaC

What a cute poppet -many congratulations Melinda and well done Star!!


----------



## cassie

gosh I can't believe I missed it! wow that was quick!

good work Renee, Melinda and Star gorgeous new baby congratulations!



she is adorable

how are the other two looking?


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks everyone so much, I am THRILLED with her and her pics as usual do her no justice! Also Wanna is WAXING!!!! Freckles and Fae are about equal with about 50-60% full udders.


----------



## rubyviewminis

I saw how bad the weather is your way, so sorry, hope it clears up soon.


----------



## cassie

Wait for me to get back before foaling wanna lol



I'm out for an hour Melinda, but once I'm back ill let you know in case you want a nap


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Wanna is acting really close, already been up and down a couple times and pacing with her tail up!!! Hurry back Cassie!!!


----------



## lexischase

Congrats!!


----------



## Cherokee Rose

Oh my gosh ..here we go!!! My stomach just got nervous and I'm not the one foaling her out!!! Should be no worries wanna has always been push button drive.


----------



## misty'smom

Watching Wanna, she looks really uncomfortable. Hope it is soon for her!!




Hope it is while I am watching!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## atotton

congrats on another baby.


----------



## misty'smom

Wow second foal I have watched here on Mare Stare come into this world!!!!! Amazing watching nature in full swing!!!! Great job Wanna and Melinda,

Congratulations on a beautiful foal!!!!


----------



## misty'smom

So precious watching Wanna love her new baby!!


----------



## maplehollow

Talked to Melinda and she said it is a bay colt that looks to have some striped hooves and white hairs on each side of his tail. She's pretty excited about him.


----------



## CabbagePatch

Yeah!!Another perfect one!Goodness I just love babies!!I must say this is the 4th foal of yours Ive seen born and I have to give it to you guys really have the timing just right!!Way to go!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Went fairly well, had one foot bent back that I couldnt find right away but then just popped out and like mom said bay colt and looks to have characteristics. Will take camera when I go back out. Decided to give them alone time since Wanna seemed nervous. LOVE his head/neck and really excited about him, very fancy looking colt!


----------



## Gone_Riding

WHAT?!?!?!?! I MISSED BOTH OF THEM!!!



UGH!

That's SOOO awesome that they share the same birthdays! The filly is sure a cutey!



I can't wait to see pictures of the colt! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Cherokee Rose

Boy you 2 were making me nervous for a minute lol!!! Your such a good horse mom...Melinda. Congratulations !!!


----------



## cassie

oh Wanna, you didn't wait for me...



oh well, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! can't wait to see piccies of the little boy!

Wanna is looking a little uncomfy to me at the moment, but I'm sure your in control of it Melinda! well done to you again!

p.s once your satisgied with the little guy, go get some sleep



you have deserved it! before you do maybe just an update on Freckles please?


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Well baby has nursed and poo'd, Wanna passed placenta finally and I gave her Banamine so should help her feel a bit better soon! I only got one pic of the lil guy, the flash was scaring Wanna and didnt want to upset her. Tried without the flash and they didnt turn out at all. Here ya go, sorry that it is only his head/neck and not at all a good pic but gotta keep yall happy, with any luck I will be able to get better ones soon, I just wanted to let her settle into her role better before terrifying her with a camera LOL! she is being an awesome mom though, keeps moving to position him in exactly the right place, follows him around, and constantly licking him!


----------



## cassie

cute! looks like he has a lovely head and neck! so excited for you!

glad all is well for them both



now you can get some sleep


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Oops just saw you updated post Cassie, Freckles isnt full in the udder but if I remember right she did trick me last year so keeping an eye on her when you have time would be great, she wouldnt let me look under her tail though. Fae is filling pretty fast so will probably switch her out for Star in next couple days depending on how she is looking. I will def. take your advice and get some sleep though, if you could check in on Wanna every now and then I would appreciate it. Might take about 20 more mins approx for her Banamine to kick in well so she might cramp until then. Thanks everyone for watching


----------



## cassie

my eyes are glued to your screen



I'm here for the rest of the afternoon now so I"ll keep an eye on them for you





yeah keeping watch on Wanna, if she is still looking to be in pain in the next hour or so I'll send you a text/call

have a good sleep





LOTS of butt rubbing from Freckles at the moment.

I think the Bannamine has kicked in



Wanaa is much much happier


----------



## cassie

Freckles down sternal 11:54pm


----------



## rubyviewminis

I can't believe I missed another! You have quite the assembly line going lol! Congratulations on your new baby!

I am taking the laptop down to Missy so she can watch your mares foal.


----------



## cassie

lol hopefully it works for you Becky, I tried that with Suzie, it didn't work


----------



## AnnaC

Another beautiful baby safely on the ground - many congratulations Melinda and well done to Wanna too!!


----------



## cassie

signing off now. will try and watch when I can but will be in and out a bit over the weekend


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks for watching, Wanna and her lil boy both seem pretty happy this morning, Wanna has slept a bit but not rolling. Colt has been making her run circles around the stall with him heheheh! My mares are going to be fit this year if any of them try to keep up with their babies!


----------



## 

Nothing nicer than happy, healthy foals bouncing around! WONDERFUL!


----------



## palsminihorses

Congrats, Melinda! Looking forward to seeing more pictures of *all of him! *LOL I have had a few mares that didn't like the flash of the camera too.


----------



## Eagle

Congrats Melinda, I missed it due to computer problems



I shouldbe back in action tonight


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Here are a few new pics of the lil guy! Wanna was helping a lot, had a lot of cute pictures that were ruined when she turned her head to cover his LOL! Including one as an example ROFL!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Also here is mom's filly that was born 4/8 that I hadnt gotten pics of yet. She is for sure red roan, can see lots of roaning throughout her coat! She is adorable and has a gorgeous little head and amazing topline, shoulder, and hip!


----------



## palsminihorses

They are both beautiful, Melinda! Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## chandab

Congrats! Both are too cute.


----------



## blazingstarranch

Awww congrats! Your colt looks like mahogany, so richly colored. Beautiful babies!!!


----------



## cassie

congratulations on another little foal Melinda!

wow just logged in for the first time and saw your new little one, very cute! hope all went well


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Wahahahha you all missed it ROFL!!! heheheh, Fae has a STUNNING bay pinto tovero colt born this AM and a HUGE Thank You to whoever called, I was sleeping soundly LOL!!! So I would like to introduce my new AMHA and AMHR Futurity Nominated colt Maple Hollows Let Freedom Ring aka Ringer will be double registered. Looks like he will be about Fae's size. Sired by La Vistas Flamboyant Remark


----------



## Eagle

CONGRATULATIONS Melinda, he is stunning


----------



## Eagle

5.20 a, Freckles is down sternal.

This new little boy sure is full of energy



he is a scream to watch


----------



## little lady

Congrats on the newest editions! Love Ringers markings...sure to get him noticed.


----------



## 

CONGRATULATIONS on another stunning colt!! VERY cute pictures and yes, Renee, he's a hoot!

Melinda, I want to see more pictures of the other little guy -- he seems to have some interesting counter-shading that I want to see more of -- WITHOUT his jammies!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks guys, I am beyond thrilled with him and so glad I decided to purchase his dam last Oct! He may just be a keeper, I am thrilled with him, he is leggy, refined, has a gorgeous head, great neck, straight legs, the complete package, with color as an added bonus! 

Diane, I went and got quick stall pics just for you of the other lil guy, I am not sure if he is just going to be a really dark bay or what but his entire topline is coal black (looks more brown in the pics than in person) with bay sides and then obviously the normal black points. He has one stripe on one hoof but other than that really no other characteristics but then again my pintaloosa stallion didnt get any mottling til he was a year old! Will be fun to see what he does.


----------



## Eagle

Heheee looks like mummy over cooked him a bit.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

She burnt my spots off! ROFL


----------



## AnnaC

Golly Melinda you certainly are having a busy time! LOL!!

Many congrats on your brilliantly stunning new little (or not so little) colt, no wonder you are over the moon!!

More pics please when he's all dried out.


----------



## Gone_Riding

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> She burnt my spots off! ROFL













Yeah, but you got a medicine hat! Isn't that good luck?


----------



## palsminihorses

WOW! Look at the color on that newest baby boy!! *Congrats!! *Your bay colt is nice too! He looks like he's a month old! LOL


----------



## eagles ring farm

wow congrats you've been very busy Melinda.

2 new such handsome guys


----------



## 

Thanks Melinda! Looks a little "toasty" up on top -- I thought that was what I was seeing, and he's beautiful! LOVE that rich color


----------



## rubyviewminis

Hey, hey, HEY! I can't turn my back one minute and you are popping foals out left and right. Geez!



CONGRATULATIONS! They BOTH have beautiful color! Sooty bay?

*sigh* now I have to go spend time looking at MORE adorable foals playing lol. You guys are a riot!


----------



## blazingstarranch

Holy cow what a stunner! Congratulations on another gorgeous baby!!! They are just dropping like flies now aren't they folks? Woohoo!!!


----------



## cassie

Woohoo congrats on your stunning colt! So glad someone rang phew!!

Your little bay colt reminds me of how my little boy Finn looked when he was new born, ( of course no appy in him) but with the black on the top line ill find some pics of him to show you when I get on my laptop


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks everyone! I guess time will tell on Wanna's colt as to what he will do LOL! I am pretty excited about the medicine hat, they are said to protect their riders from harm so I guess he will be a safe driving horse, right ???  Anyhoo here are a bunch of pics from yesterday


----------



## Eagle

Oh now I want a baby. Boohoooo


----------



## 

Yeah, they really are cute aren't they Renee?


----------



## AnnaC

Cute and utterly gorgeous!!


----------



## cassie

I agree with you Renee!! lol, they are all too cute! you must be so thrilled with your foals this year Melinda! lol I would be  I don't know who my fave would be lol... how is Freckles looking tonight?


----------



## cassie

Freckles has been resting down sternal for a while tonight. went down flat briefly and back sternal now.


----------



## countrymini

All your babies are gorgeous!!


----------



## Eagle

Freckles is ALWAYS down resting


----------



## cassie

she's back up now lol....


----------



## Eagle

ahhh, I am not buying it, you watch, she will be back down soon








Told ya! 15 minutes later she is back down.


----------



## cassie

haha I saw that! I meant to post but a customer rang up lol


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

LOL yes Freckles is ALWAYS asleep! She is staying pretty constant with her udder. Hoping to be able to move horses around Wed to get some more mares in too! Also Mom's cam is now online and we ALMOST had it up in time for Strawberry but she foaled about an hour before it was all set up.... Here is the link: http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=maplehollow2


----------



## Eagle

Oh great, now I get to wake Mum up too. ROFL

Congrats on Strawberry's foal


----------



## palsminihorses

I just checked out your mom's cam Melinda. Is that Strawberry's foal? Whoever it is, he/she is having a blast..........bouncing around everywhere! CUTE!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Yep, Strawberry and her filly are still on cam  She looks like a really nice leggy baby, cant wait to make it over there to see her in person and get some pics!


----------



## cassie

Woohoo two maple hollow cams! Yay!! Definitley getting no work done now ROFL

Who else do you have to go at your place and who Is on cam at your mums now?


----------



## 

And the next question........how many more to go ??


----------



## cassie

hehe yes indeed Diane



lol.

I can see Strawberry and her beautiful baby! so cute!

how is Freckles looking tonight Melinda?


----------



## rubyviewminis

Beautiful, adorable, gorgeous, irresistible, precious, stunning, breathtaking, cutie patootie, adorable, exquisite, did I miss a foal? How do you do it? How? I am worn ragged, and can't get anything else done from one special baby foal. In your place by now I would have clutched my chest-screamed-and keeled over with stroke from baby foal cuteness overload. Congratulations to you and your mom. Now I have to wade through the rest of my almost 400 emails.


----------



## cassie

New mummy to be from Maple Hollows 2





she is cute!


----------



## cassie

mare on mum's cam went to go down sternal then decided against it and went and did some butt rubbing instead...


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

OMG so many questions ROFL!!!



cassie said:


> Woohoo two maple hollow cams! Yay!! Definitley getting no work done now ROFL
> Who else do you have to go at your place and who Is on cam at your mums now?


OK, at my place I have Freckles, Sassy, Diamond, Carrie, Belle, and Chicky to go, the other 3 I had covered are open. Mom now has Electra on cam and she has a full udder with wax so with any luck will go tonight!!!



Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> And the next question........how many more to go ??


UMMM, well my 6 and moms 4...so 10 more 



cassie said:


> hehe yes indeed Diane
> 
> 
> 
> lol.
> 
> I can see Strawberry and her beautiful baby! so cute!
> 
> how is Freckles looking tonight Melinda?


Freckles is doing good, still has same udder and doesnt like me lifting her tail but I think she is gradually starting to sleep a bit less so that is hopefully a good sign, she is 328 days today.



rubyviewminis said:


> Beautiful, adorable, gorgeous, irresistible, precious, stunning, breathtaking, cutie patootie, adorable, exquisite, did I miss a foal? How do you do it? How? I am worn ragged, and can't get anything else done from one special baby foal. In your place by now I would have clutched my chest-screamed-and keeled over with stroke from baby foal cuteness overload. Congratulations to you and your mom. Now I have to wade through the rest of my almost 400 emails.


hehehe great mental image of you having a break down  and thanks for all the compliments on the babies!


----------



## cassie

hehehe thats what you get lol, nah

go Electra! I was thinking as I have been watching her that she had to be close! exciting stuff! and wow, so many more babeis to come! such excitiment! I'm going to go do the banking early do I hopefully don't miss Electra's baby being born



lol


----------



## cassie

Freckles is guess what.... lying down



LOL thats not normal





oh she's having a nice big roll good girl


----------



## cassie

lots more rolling from Freckles... and she is back up...


----------



## cassie

a bit of yawning from Electra I'm headed to the bank... n apparantley this is a guessing game for Electra, her poop looks like a question mark LOL


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Electra is showing signs of labor


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Water broke!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Filly


----------



## rubyviewminis

Woo Hoo! Congratulations! I don't know if her sign meant filly or colt, but healthy!

Oh, thanks, YEAH another filly!


----------



## cassie

woohoo!!! congrats to Maple Hollows Mommy,



looks like a lovely head on the new little one hehe already looking for the milk bar lol


----------



## cassie

so cute! Electra loves her new little baby <3


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Darn lazy mare, drives me nuts when they dont get up to break the umbilical and it stays attached to baby! Mom thinks she is either a dark perlino or light silver buckskin, looks to have pink skin but she didnt tell me eye color, said she would send a pic so will see LOL!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

LOL we go with the "one hole" or "two hole" method 



rubyviewminis said:


> Woo Hoo! Congratulations! I don't know if her sign meant filly or colt, but healthy!
> 
> Oh, thanks, YEAH another filly!


----------



## cassie

very cute! haha aww poor Electra, her filly is so cute! and looks very tiny!

haha she is very lazy though, baby is up and she is still down, cute!! can't wait to see pics of this bubby!


----------



## rubyviewminis

I thought so, but there was a *blurb* in the way and I couldn't see clearly. Wait, maybe its because I still am up when I should be sleeping. Awh, let Electra have her moment of peace.

Oh my lord she is cute.


----------



## cassie

gosh I cant believe how upright and well she is walking around already on those massive stilts! she is absoloutly gorgeous Melinda! oh I so can't wait for piccies of this little princess!


----------



## maplehollow

First of all I would like to thank everybody that called. She has not latched on to nurse yet but I got some milk in her for now. Hopefully Electra will start working with her to get her nursing. I am going to leave her on cam for a little while but I need to switch to Callie who has been waxed off and on for a week. Her bag is hard and her nipples are full. So hopefully she will go soon. Thanks again.


----------



## cassie

I'll let u know if I see her drinking at all Bev, at the moment she is wandering around her stall while Electra has another snooze! she's as bad as Melinda's Freckles LOL. poor little baby...

hope Callie doesn't foal while she isn't on camera... hold on Callie lol...


----------



## Eagle

Congratulations Bev




She is adorable.

2.10 am and she is at the milk bar but I can't see if she is latched on or not.


----------



## cassie

just saw filly having a little drink from mummy


----------



## Eagle

cam has gone black for me, Cassie are you having problems too?


----------



## maplehollow

Don't know what happened but connection is not working. Cams are on, internet is still running, but have no pic.


----------



## cassie

hmmm yeah its not working for me either... how strange, what if you restared your computer Bev?


----------



## Eagle

The cam is streaming but black so the problem is at your end Bev, check that your pc hasn't done an update.


----------



## maplehollow

Tried restarting the computer. Now I can not find the wireless connection. It is not listed in my choices, but it is working on the other computers.


----------



## Eagle

Not streaming for me


----------



## maplehollow

Internet back up on computer, I am still not getting a feed to the marestare. Shows grey in the infeed box and black in the video side.


----------



## Eagle

Can you take a screen shot and post it for me to see?


----------



## maplehollow

I will have to wait until morning to get some one to figure out what is wrong. It is doing an update so maybe when it is done it will come back. Not going to get any sleep tonight , that's for sure.


----------



## Eagle

Oh Shucks, I am sorry I can't help


----------



## maplehollow

I could take the pic but I do not know how to post it. Melinda always does that stuff for me.


----------



## maplehollow

I have the two black screen back but still no pic.


----------



## Eagle

Shall we wake her up


----------



## maplehollow

Ha Ha! I'm not going to do it. I sent her a text to call me when she gets up. I think I am going to try to get some sleep. I can still get 2 hours before I have to get up to go to work.


----------



## Eagle

ok sweet dreams


----------



## cassie

sweet dreams Bev





something must have changed in the streaming section for the camera I think...

I'm sure marestare will get it back up and running again in no time


----------



## Eagle

Little Ringer is not impressed with Fae's lazy ways


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

LOL, you guys would have been in SOOOO much trouble waking me up when my mares arent doin anything, I am enjoying full nights of sleep a little too much . I am lost as to what the problem is but might go over later if my mares dont look close to see if I can figure it out. 

Here is a pic of the filly mom sent me  Will get better dry pics later but wanted to keep yall happy! Def. Perlino pinto


----------



## palsminihorses

Congratulations on your beauiful new filly Bev! I hope you and Melinda turn loose of that 'Filly Fairy' SOON! LOL


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

LOL I told mom to stop hogging her and send her back to me for a bit!



palsminihorses said:


> Congratulations on your beauiful new filly Bev! I hope you and Melinda turn loose of that 'Filly Fairy' SOON! LOL


----------



## little lady

Congrats! Love the new perlino filly!


----------



## Gone_Riding

AWWE!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Eagle

She is stunning, that little head is to die for not to mention the colour.

Melinda you mean you don't miss our late night chats? ROFL

You are lucky cos my phone is nearly out of credit. Lol all these overseas calls are killing me.


----------



## maplehollow

Hey, its Melinda, hacking into mom's account again ROFL! Renee I always enjoy our chats although they usually just consist of "get your bum outta bed and to the barn" and a half asleep reply of "ok fine Im going" hehehehe

Got cam 2 back up and running


----------



## Eagle

Yippeee for cam 2.

Tell your girls to give me more warning so I can wake you for a long chat at 2.00 am

ROFL


----------



## maplehollow




----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Some new pics of both girls born yesterday  Sorry for only one of Strawberry's she kept hiding so just had to snap a quick one!


----------



## eagles ring farm

Beautiful .. love them both...especially the Perlino Pinto


----------



## countrymini

Just gorgeous! So jealous of you right now grrr lol


----------



## cassie

That Perlino filly is stunning! Love her



and strawberrys foal is so cute also!


----------



## 

Both just beautiful!! But that perlino pinto is such a pretty little one!


----------



## AnnaC

They are ALL just gorgeous! Many congratulations all round!!


----------



## Eagle

6.00am and guess what Freckles is doing?????? yep sleeping


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks everyone! I tried to sneak Electra and her filly into the backseat of my car and mom wouldnt let me ROFL!!! Both fillies are really nice but there is just something special about Electras baby! 

Yes Renee, Freckles is the master sleeper at 330 days gestation now, and note that she foaled 332 last year with the same cross so I would like to hope she is getting close! Hoping the weather keeps improving as I will be rearranging yet again to get Sassy, Carrie, and Diamond inside, havent decided which ones to have on cam yet though LOL

Callie is still driving mom nuts as well, she has been waxing on and off for a week but now has a full and firm udder with wax and completely ready looking but still no baby!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Freckles stole one of my babies today and I had to go and steal him back to get everyone put away LOL! Hopefully that is a sign she is getting close, plus she has seemed just a bit more restless tonight! Callie is still waxed up and milk is turning more cloudy, she has also been restless, someone has to foal eventually!!!!!


----------



## Eagle

3.20 am and all is quiet on both cams.


----------



## cassie

I think callie wins the award for best statue! whenever I look at her she is standing perfectly still and I don't know how many times I've had to double look to make sure the camera isn't frozen LOL

Freckles down flat,

big butt rubs for Callie 5:47am


----------



## Eagle

all cams at MS have crashed


----------



## cassie

just noticed that, its back up for me now...



I'm headed to bed, lol I'm dead after our scary late movie night last night lol.


----------



## Eagle

sweet dreams Cassie


----------



## Eagle

Callie is doing her morning yoga


----------



## 

LOVE those screen shots!!!


----------



## rubyviewminis

All the babies are gorgeous Melinda!


----------



## MeganH

haha Love the yoga pic!

I have been watching for a bit. Look at that belly!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

thanks! If anyone is going to be online for the next couple hours could I get you to keep an eye on Freckles on Cam 1. Her bag seems slightly fuller but what has me worried about leaving for a bit is that she is doing a lot of tiny loose poo, like she is starting to empty out. I just need to run to the vet to pick up my Coggins/health papers for my colt leaving this wkend and then go get grain. Will probably be gone around 2.5hrs. thanks bunches to anyone that can peek in now and then!


----------



## Eagle

Reporting for duty



I will have to watch on my phone though cos I am going for a pizza with the kids. How jealous are you???? can you just smell that yummy Italian food


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

ROFL! Thanks for watching and yes just sooo jealous  I had frozen pizza last night, probably not quite the same lol!


----------



## Eagle

1.50 pm she has just gone down sternal

1.52 pm she went flat but then straight back sternal

2.06 pm she went flat but a minute later went back sternal. This is NOT like her. hmmmmm???

2.13 pm she went flat again

2.17 pm and she is back sternal.

2.27 pm she had a roll, got stuck on her back and then wiggled her way up. phewwwww


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Sounds eventful! But I agree, she was doing that kind of stuff last night too before...can you guess...thats right, falling asleep ROFL! She got stuck on her back before too, I know its mean but I couldnt help laugh! I am back btw . glad she waited for me to get home but now she can lay down and get on with it!


----------



## AnnaC

Sounds as though she's been doing some last minute work to perfect baby's position. Glad she gave you the time to do the 'shopping'.

Good luck and safe foaling - maybe we will have an announcement later tonight?


----------



## Eagle

Lol it wasn't very lady like ROFL


----------



## Eagle

She isn't comfy down anymore which for her must mean she is close.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Well Freckles' udder is definitely fuller tonight and still doesnt have "real" poo piles like she normally does so hoping we are close! Callie had about an inch of wax on her udder tonight and I think mom is ready to get the plunger out! LOL!!! As for my new camera stars, Sassy is on the left at 316 days and Diamond is on the right at 306 days, both have nice starts to their udders but dont look "ready". Both were very easy to tell when they were going to foal with previous foals so hopefully they keep their patterns. Carrie is actually due first but is behind in the udder department so have her off cam for now but her udder is FINALLY starting to fill and is filling fairly rapidly so will probably end up switching her out when she gets more serious. Turned mares and babies out to pasture today and my poor mares are going to be super fit, I was constantly seeing babies taking off playing with momma hot on their heels trying to keep up LOL! Heartbreaker is still my baby though, he kept whinnying at me each time I went to leave so of course I had to go play with him until he got bored with me


----------



## cassie

awwwww!!

ahem, where are the pics from the babies big day out? lol

I'm here at the office today so I'll be watching them again






I hope Callie foals tonight for your mum, poor thing! what colour is Callie's "hubby"? should be a gorgeous foal!

p.s I saw Callie yawning just before...

Diamond is down sternal


----------



## cassie

Diamond back up Sassy down sternal


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Im in trouble, didnt get any pics, was busy day trying to clean stalls and get horses switched around then had to run to town and do the rest of my stalls and chores so didnt even think about the camera LOL! Callie is bred to MT our silver buckskin pinto. Sassy and Freckles are also bred to him and Diamond and Carrie are bred to Monte.


----------



## cassie

Freckles down sternal....

naughty Melinda









lol

I suppose because you are sleep deprived we may forgive you just this once LOL

ooooh I can't wait even more for these babies to arrive!

such excitement!

Freckles down flat 8:53pm

Diamond also back down flat, Sassy standing

9:30pm roll from Freckles and back up, the other two are up also.


----------



## cassie

Funniest thing I have ever seen LOL




Callie was using her front hoof to scratch her tummy!






never seen that before


----------



## cassie

10:47pm lots of yawning from Freckles


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

If you think that is funny, you should see her when she is sitting and itching her belly ROFL!!!



cassie said:


> Funniest thing I have ever seen LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Callie scratching.jpg
> 
> Callie was using her front hoof to scratch her tummy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never seen that before



Freckles is acting MIGHTY suspicious, very restless tonight. Hopefully one of our mares will get serious ROFL!!!


----------



## cassie

Sassy and Freckles down sternal 11:51pm


----------



## Eagle

5.53 am and a blck kitty popped into to say hello. That is about all the excitement happening on Cam 2





Cam 1 is quiet and no more signs of Templeton


----------



## palsminihorses

cassie said:


> Funniest thing I have ever seen LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Callie scratching.jpg
> 
> Callie was using her front hoof to scratch her tummy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never seen that before


You're right Cassie............that's hilarious!! I've never seen a mare do that either. Mine sit like a dog and scratch their bellies by rocking back and forth, this way is a *classic! *So glad you 'captured' it!


----------



## Gone_Riding

I've never seen that either!


----------



## Eagle

1.20 pm and Callie is doing her daily yoga


----------



## AnnaC

She's certainly a mare with a sense of humour - brilliant picture!!


----------



## cassie

Haha pam mine scratch their udder too but had never seen that one lol

Ooh that's another good one Renee





How are the girls looking tonight Melinda?


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Mares are pretty much the same in the udder department tonight but Freckles has been acting very agitated. Hoping she is close but so hard to tell with her sometimes. I actually have never had her on cam, last year she tricked me and the time before that was her first foal and didnt have cameras yet so not sure really what her patterns are at this point other than sleeping ROFL! Callie is just driving mom crazy that she hasnt foaled yet as much as she is waxing and as full as her udder is! I might end up switching Carrie for one of the other mares tomorrow as I was talking to mom and she doesnt remember her bagging up much before foaling as she ended up foaling in pasture each time mom had her. Just figure better safe than sorry since the other two mares are generally textbook style! As always, any eyes are appreciated


----------



## cassie

Freckles looks like she is close...

been down twice in the last minute rolliing, she is doing lots of pacing and shaking her head...

are you watching her melinda?


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

I am keeping an eye on her but please still call me if she starts foaling and you dont see me shortly. I am having a heck of a time keeping my eyes open but forcing myself to stay awake!!! She is def. restless and I wish she would just lay down and get on with it!


----------



## cassie

yep I would be straight on the phone if I saw her down and pushing



(otherwise Renee would be angry at me hehe)

come on Freckles! get on with it!!

I'll have to go out soon and put fresh shavings in the stables and bring the horses in from the big paddock. but not for a little while yet...

gosh she is having restless spells... come on girl! have that baby!!


----------



## cassie

Freckles down sternal


----------



## cassie

and back up, glad she didn' t foal just then, my laptop chose that exacty moment to run out of batteries LOL plug her in and we are all good to go LOL


----------



## cassie

Freckles finally gone back down sternal and pushing!! get out there melinda!


----------



## cassie

Filly woohoo!!! wow that was quick! what long legs she has lol, well done Melinda and Freckles


----------



## cassie

awww Freckles keeps hiding her baby so Melinda has to take pics of the cat





oh there she is



can't wait for the pics Melinda! she looks beautiful, such long legs! and maybe a blaze?


----------



## AnnaC

Many congratulations Melinda - another baby safely on the ground!

Well done Freckles!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

I thought she would never lay down and actually start pushing but man when she did she didnt waste any time! Sorrel filly w/blaze.  Super long legs! I decided to come in and give them time to themselves. Filly didnt have any interest in nursing if I even was thinking of helping and Freckles doesnt want to hold still UGH!!! LOL! Luckily when I leave them alone the filly has the right idea and I did see her latch on for a millisecond so with any luck she will keep figuring it out! Gave Frecks some banamine so hopefully she will relax a bit and stand still! Here are some pics of the filly and my helpers LOL


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Also mom's phone just stopped working for some reason, she cant get it to turn on at all! So if you see Callie foaling or acting close on cam 2 you will have to call my cell 319-560-1859 or she has dad's just for tonight 319-560-0762


----------



## AnnaC

Your helpers did a fantastic job - the filly is just gorgeous!


----------



## Eagle

CONGRATULATIONS Melinda, what a cutie and wow what legs!


----------



## cassie

wow she is lovely! congratulations Melinda



she has super long legs!. what a cutie.

I won't be able to watch much again tomorrow sorry off to a horse show (strapping for a friend) but I'll try and watch a bit in the night time when I get back





congrats again


----------



## 

CONGRATULATIONS on a beautiful girl!! And I'm VERY FOND of your helpers!!!


----------



## atotton

Congrats!!


----------



## blazingstarranch

Wonderful news to see first thing in the morning. Congratulations on your long legged elegant little girl!!! I have to laugh about your cats, we have three feline barn helpers too. Our little female kitty loves to play with them and snuggle down to take naps too. Gotta love 'em!


----------



## palsminihorses

Congrats, Melinda!! Such a pretty head and face marking! And *legs!! *But you know our new filly might have legs just as long......her cannons measured 8 inches!

Edited because I can't spell! LOL


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks everyone! I am thinking she will mature around 32-33" when compared to her mom. I havent measured her legs yet. Pam, I still say you should send that pretty girl to me! Going to turn them out to play later today so will get some new pics! She is SOOOO refined, I am loving this year's foals! Only 5 more left at my house to go and I think 4 at mom's. 6 MT babies, 1 Magnum baby, and 2 Monte babies to come!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny

Congrats!!!! What a cutie!!! Btw I want your silver bay pinto colt!!! Wish you where not so far away from me!

Oops just saw the colt is ur moms, sorry : )


----------



## Gone_Riding

Yeah!!!! She's a beauty! Congratulations.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks guys!



MyGoldenSunny said:


> Congrats!!!! What a cutie!!! Btw I want your silver bay pinto colt!!! Wish you where not so far away from me!
> 
> Oops just saw the colt is ur moms, sorry : )


Im sure mom would agree that he would look lovely in your pasture too


----------



## eagles ring farm

congrats again what a pretty filly


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

I got some new pics  She is super refined, just cant get over how tiny her bones are! Pretty head and really nice neck too!


----------



## AnnaC

You are absolutely correct - she's a VERY beautiful girl - the legs are an extra bonus!!


----------



## rubyviewminis

Oh my! I miss all the fun. I think she is just stunning Melinda! Very refined, and looooong legged. I really didn't know what refined refered to so much until Skye was born. Jewel was a doll baby, but now I know refined baby lol. Congratulations again! Have any idea how tall she is?


----------



## misty'smom

Melinda she is beautiful!! I love her color and her pretty head!! Look at those long legs!!!!!!!

My Misty had long legs as a foal too and at almost a year old she still has pretty legs! That is her a few weeks old in my profile pic......

Congratulation and keep those beautiful little foals coming, I love seeing them!!!!!


----------



## maplehollow

I would like to thank everybody that called. It only takes a few minutes to doze off and miss it or to run into trouble. So it is always good to have back up just in case. Any way Callie had a sorrel filly, she may have one white sock but not sure. Still waiting for her to nurse but the after birth is out and she has pooped. Gave Callie a little banamine so hopefully she will quit cramping. Going to take a nap and check on them later. Pics tomorrow when Melinda comes out so she can post them. Thanks again.


----------



## Eagle

Congratulations


----------



## AnnaC

Many congratulations on the new little filly - well done Callie!


----------



## cassie

Congratulations to Bev and Callie! I was shocked when I pulled the cam up this morning (before coming on here) and found a little solid foal in with Callie, I thought now who is playing tricks on me and switched the foals LOL, she looks gorgeous on the camera congratulations!

I think I just saw Melinda in there



can't wait for some piccies



and melinda your little filly is an absoloutle spit fire racing aroundh er stables running and bucking already LOL how are all the rest of your babies doing?


----------



## cassie

is it Sassy now in the middle stall? anyway middle mare is down sternal, a few glances at tummy but otherwise quiet


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Hi, I am in BIG TROUBLE, forgot to get pics while I was at mom's ROFL!!! We were busy breeding mares and such and completely spaced it out. The babies are all doing excellent, most are now out in the pastures and having a great time! I cant believe what a livewire Freckles' filly is! Now just to come up with a name for her and want to keep Magic in it somehow but would be nice if it was a song title or popular verse too, that seems to be a somewhat theme this year for my babies! Sassy is in the middle stall and Carrie in the right. Sassy and Diamond havent had much change since coming in the barn but Carrie's udder has increased quite a bit. I also apologize for my messy stalls, just got home not too long ago and decided to just clean them in the morning when I can see to take the wheelbarrow out without breaking my neck in the dark. Just to keep you happy for now, here are some pics of my herd.


----------



## cassie

Aww so cute!! And yes you are in trouble!! Hope all went well with the breeding... How many are you putting in foal for next year?

What's mum and dads show names?


----------



## AnnaC

Love the pics of the herd, so much fun once the babies start meeting with each other.


----------



## Eagle

Great Pics Melinda, thanks for sharing





12.40 am and all is quiet on cam apart from the little one wizzing around.


----------



## Eagle

Freckles is back to her usual lazy ways



how on earth did she have such a lively baby!


----------



## 

There's always the song....."I Believe In Magic"

Wonderful pictures!!!


----------



## cassie

oh thats a good one Diane





haha Renee I saw that earlier and thats too funny!


----------



## rubyviewminis

ROFL! For Pete's Sake Freckles!

Melinda, Skye needs a playmate, we were thinking of borrowing a little appy colt with a heart on his butt to match her heart on her head.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

hehehe yes Frecks is def. back to her lazy ways! Diane that is a great name idea but Im afraid we already used it, not exact but pretty sure too close for reg. another, plus would be confusing, we have a Maple Hollows Doya Believe N Magic. Sire is Arions Destinys Magic Trick (hence the need for Magic somehow in the name) and dam is Kaycee Freckles Playgirl. I tried variations using her name too and didnt come up with much. The best I have come up with so far is Maple Hollows Magics Showgirl. I have a few ideas that have magical meaning but dont necessarily say "magic" in them that I might end up using if I find the right baby for them, one is my favorite so want to make sure its a keeper before they get my fave name LOL!!!



rubyviewminis said:


> '
> 
> ROFL! For Pete's Sake Freckles!
> 
> Melinda, Skye needs a playmate, we were thinking of borrowing a little appy colt with a heart on his butt to match her heart on her head.


Well I am sure he would love to come live with you once he is weaned LOL! Dont know about borrowing but pretty sure we could work something out 

Also our pressure is dropping with some scattered storms moving through the area today so keeping an eye on Carrie as she doesnt have a full udder yet but she was kind of standoffish this morning and normally is in my pocket wanting treats. Didnt know if that was a sign or if she might just be uncomfy but not ready yet???


----------



## Eagle

_ Maple Hollows trickles Magic aka Trixie_

_ Maple Hollows Magic Babygirl _


----------



## cassie

oh I like the first one Renee



how cute!

Diamond down sternal have you got Carrie on cam yet Melinda?


----------



## chandab

Newest filly is too cute. Love the updated pics of hte babies. Congrats!

[i'm anxious to get my foal(s) on the ground, but if they'll wait a little while longer that would be fine too. We are still too muddy/snowy/sloppy to get anyone out to pasture.


----------



## Eagle

so who is this sweety on cam 2???


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Yep Carrie is in the right stall on Cam1, Sassy is in the middle, and eventually will switch Diamond into Freckles stall, I just figured I would let them enjoy the larger foaling stall longer until Diamond looks more serious. 

Cam 2 has Electra and her filly, Mom must have thought you guys needed fresh scenery LOL! She will probably be switching to Lollipop or Miss Em soon.


----------



## palsminihorses

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> Yep Carrie is in the right stall on Cam1, Sassy is in the middle, and eventually will switch Diamond into Freckles stall, I just figured I would let them enjoy the larger foaling stall longer until Diamond looks more serious.
> 
> Cam 2 has Electra and her filly, Mom must have thought you guys needed fresh scenery LOL! She will probably be switching to Lollipop or Miss Em soon.


Are Lollipop and Miss Em both bred to MT? Looking forward to seeing their foals!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Yep they are both to MT, we are really excited to see what they have also!


----------



## Gone_Riding

Looking forward to the babies!


----------



## cassie

Hey I see a baby in cam 2!! Who is this gorgeous little thing? Lol I can't keep up! So cute!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

That is Electra and her filly, mom just figured you guys needed a change of scenery ROFL! On my cam I have Babe and Rain in the middle stall, Babe's udder is really full so worried that maybe Rain isnt nursing very well. She seems alert and pretty normal behavior-wise but just makes me nervous with as hot as it is today. So if anyone sees her get a good drink PLEASE let me know! Has anyone else had a mare/foal about a month old that the udder seems full but baby was drinking fine?


----------



## cassie

Ok will keep my eye on her for you Melinda




was wondering what you were up to...

Gosh your mum lol I was thinking oh a new foal... Wait that doesn't look like a new foal... That mare looks alot like Electra lol spinning my head lol sneaky mummy lol


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

She got a little drink from both sides a bit ago so went out to check. she drank enough on each side to empty the nipples but then before I came back they were already full again so I am thinking there is a possibility that she is just milking really heavy. Still going to keep her in for the night to watch them.


----------



## cassie

That's good



I think freckles wasn't still enough to let her drink before... Rain does seem quite quiet though...


----------



## cassie

Go away bug!!!!! (There's a really annoying bug on the screen grrr lol )


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

I know and I am going to be sooo grumpy if I have to go out there and squish it! Im going to take a quick shower and then hopefully the annoying insect will be gone by the time I get back!!!

O just went away so hopefully it stays away!!


----------



## cassie

Yay!! We don't like bugs on our screen lol


----------



## Eagle

1.20am both foals are fast asleep


----------



## cassie

Hey Melinda, I havent seen Rain drinking hardly any at all



she has been sleeping mainly...


----------



## cassie

Rain is finally at the milk bar... she isnt ther for very long thouhg, maybe 2 seconds? having another go now... nope shake of the head and moves away again... poop/wee time can't tell for sure... back to the milk bar... 3 seconds and moves away... she keeps yawning... back to the milk bar5 seconds and back again not even a second then, she seems to flem /yawn every time after she has been to the milk bar...

( hope that helps Melinda... ) and I hope your little baby is ok...


----------



## Eagle

3.58 am she was up for a while but I didn't see her eat, now she is back down


----------



## Gone_Riding

I so hope that baby gets some good, long gulps in!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

This morning she had nursed Babe down well, I am just wondering if the combo of Babe being in heat (you know rich milk/foal scours) and then the actual heat of yesterday was too much for her. I put them back out for the day for excersise since it is nicer today and will keep checking them.


----------



## cassie

oh of course, I'm sure she will be well shortly



how are the rest of the girls looking tonight?

Sassy and Carrie down sternal, roll from Sassy and back up.

Carrie back up butt pressing from Sassy


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Rain seems much better today, she is much more active and acts normal again. Carrie and Sassy are both looking about the same but I am thinking Carrie will still probably go first. I also switched out Freckles for Diamond so she is now in the left stall . Also here are a couple pics of Callie's filly finally, didnt have a lot of time to get more but figured I made ya wait long enough LOL!


----------



## cassie

oh she is lovely!

Carrie is acting a bit funny tonight... she has been up and down alot rolling etc...

and she is back down again... tummy glances, down flat


----------



## cassie

gosh I knew she looked funny! I stepped home for a minute and there you are with a new baby Melinda



how did it go was everything ok? she was quick when she decided to get down and do it!


----------



## misty'smom

Just looked in on them and Carrie has a little black foal in there!!!! Must have just happened not too long ago!!


----------



## cassie

I was only gone max of 5 minutes so yeah she was very quick Misty's mom, but thats how quick they can be, a good example of how quick these sneaky mares do things around here


----------



## misty'smom

Wow if they all go that quick it may be hard to watch all the mares that are due right now!!!!





That little black foal has been trying so hard to stand!!



What a cutie!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Its a girl, looks to be black, might appy later, has some white hairs on her forehead but not a full blown star. Dad is Monte. She is a really leggy girl. Here is a quick pic for now


----------



## cassie

cute!! what a gorgeous girl! glad all went well


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Sassy foaled this AM a STUNNING palomino colt with a blaze by MT. Really excited about him. Gotta give my girls credit this year, I always tell em if its gotta be a boy, make it a good one!!! LOL!


----------



## Eagle

wow Melinda, you have been busy



2 more stunning babies to add to your herd.

*CONGRATULATIONS *


----------



## 

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! BEAUTIFUL BABIES!!!!! And so quick!


----------



## happy appy

Congrats! Beautiful!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny

Congrats on ur new babies!!! : D ok now I want TWO of you and your moms colts!!!! You think you can just sent them over? Lol ; )


----------



## cassie

Wow he is stunning! Pali with bling! Gorgeous



can't wait to see dry pics in the morning



lol so much for your girls not being ready hey Melinda ?lol you'll be able to get a full night sleep before you know it


----------



## palsminihorses

WOW! I was gone for awhile yesterday. Missed the announcement of your black filly. Now I find a new palamino colt!! Congrats! Boy, that colt has a *beautiful head *with a blaze!! And is that a patch of white above his tail?


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks everyone! I am pretty thrilled with them. I could tell they were both getting closer but neither one was really "ready" in the udder or rear end so was watching them but didnt want everyone to think I was crazy if they ended up going another wk out of spite ROFL!!! Carrie usually doesnt bag up all the way so was watching her the closest, Sassy normally does get a fuller bag so she tricked me a bit! Will try and get new pics soon, its cold as heck here again, winter in may! Felt a bit bad for Carrie's baby, you cant put a blanket on her foals as she does not handle it well AT ALL!!! Seems she is staying warm enough though by racing around her stall!


----------



## ratzo155

Beautiful little ones!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## rubyviewminis

Beautiful foals!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Here are some dry pics, hopefully someday our spring will return so I can take them outside for good pics, its a nasty winter day here in Iowa!


----------



## chandab

They are just darling. Congrats!



Maple Hollow Farm said:


> Here are some dry pics, hopefully someday our spring will return so I can take them outside for good pics, its a nasty winter day here in Iowa!


----------



## sparklingjewelacres

Beautiful and so tiny. Tiny as in healthy mini tiny.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh they are both gorgeous!! Many congratulations - you certainly have some beautiful babies this year.


----------



## cassie

loving them both! so very gorgeous!!


----------



## misty'smom

They both are just BEAUTIFUL!! So cute too, I could just give them a big HUG!!!! Congratulations you have some amazing foals!!


----------



## eagles ring farm

congrats again both are just beautiful


----------



## blazingstarranch

Wonderful news! We just went through two foals back to back, so exciting! Congrats to you and love those new babies!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks everyone. Diamond is so far holding steady with her udder, its pretty full but nipples still pointing in. Still keeping an eye on her with this horrible weather especially after those sneaky last two! I thinks Miss Em is the cranky mare on cam 2 LOL, she isnt looking to happy about being inside by the looks of it. Just in case mom switches it on me, Miss Em is the solid black and Lollipop is the solid black with a star and one white ankle.  Diamond is bred to Monte and both Miss Em and Lollipop are bred to MT.


----------



## Eagle

3.50 am all is quiet at your place but your mum's cam is down.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

I let mom know her cam is down but she has a meeting this morning and then we have a mini club meeting at my house so might not get it back up until later today


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Diamond's udder is up just a bit tonight, still not her "normal" ready but still keeping an eye on her as always especially after my last sneaky one!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Sorry to keep bumping up my own post but keep forgetting to post this.... It was just brought to my attention when my last mare foaled that the phone numbers accidentally got changed on cam 1 when I had different numbers put for cam 2. Please call these numbers for the cams: cam1 is 319-560-1859 first and 319-551-9008 second and then on cam 2 call 319-560-1426 first and 319-560-1859 second. Our horses for this farm are at two separate locations so it helps a lot to have the person on site called first. Just wanted to post this until I can get it fixed! Thank you!


----------



## Eagle

Melinda can you update your original post on page 1 with the phone numbers, that way they are easy to find. Your girls like to give me a mini heart attack everytime they just drop and foal so we need to know where to find your numbers





Thanks


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

I did  My mares would never do such sneakiness ROFL!!!



Eagle said:


> Melinda can you update your original post on page 1 with the phone numbers, that way they are easy to find. Your girls like to give me a mini heart attack everytime they just drop and foal so we need to know where to find your numbers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Got some new pics today of the newest babies 

Freckles x MT's filly:


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Carrie x Monte's Filly:


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

And Sassy x MT's Colt:


----------



## Eagle

Ah wow cuteness overload



Thanks for sharing


----------



## palsminihorses

Melinda, thanks for the updated pictures!! They are all just beautiful! Freckles' filly has such a pretty head, and Sassy's colt is just precious!! I actually got some updated pictures too, and I'm going to upload them now. How do you get your pictures to post 'close together' like that. I guess I'm just lucky to get pictures posted at all. LOL


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks!!! I am thrilled with our foals this year, I keep picking far too many keepers! Pam, I upload mine by using the direct link from other websites like facebook or photobucket. There is a little icon when "replying to message" that if you hover over it says "image" you click that and insert the direct link. Can give you more details if you want LOL! You are doing the direct upload from your computer by going to "more reply options".


----------



## AnnaC

Oh Melinda they are all sooooooooooooooo gorgeous - thanks for giving us the update.


----------



## palsminihorses

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> Thanks!!! I am thrilled with our foals this year, I keep picking far too many keepers! Pam, I upload mine by using the direct link from other websites like facebook or photobucket. There is a little icon when "replying to message" that if you hover over it says "image" you click that and insert the direct link. Can give you more details if you want LOL! You are doing the direct upload from your computer by going to "more reply options".


Okay, that makes sense now. I used to always upload the pictures to Photobucket. Maybe I need to do that again. Thanks for explaining it!


----------



## cassie

they are gorgeous! have been stalking your facebook hehehe looking at all your mega cute babies!

so who are the two mares in the stables now? and who is the mare on your mums cam?


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Diamond is still on cam 1 I just moved her to the middle stall so she cant hide LOL! Her udder is getting a bit fuller and nipples are starting to move apart but still pretty normal in the rear. 

Miss Em is on cam 2 and just has about a half full udder, still at that point where it is fairly small but each side is still kind of firm before the bag really comes down to finish filling, if that makes any sense! LOL!

Here are pics of Diamond's udder and rear tonight.


----------



## cassie

looking good! Diamond is down sternal 12:01am

Cam 2 is down at the moment... will go on marestare and see if its down for anyone else and will call


----------



## cassie

Rang Melinda's mum (sorry for waking you up) hopefully the camera should be up shortly


----------



## maplehollow

The internet is down on the home line. Will have to contact US Cellular in the morning to find out why. Thanks for letting me know, I would not know any thing was wrong otherwise. Using my phone to let you know what is wrong. Thanks again.


----------



## maplehollow

Now it is working again.


----------



## cassie

Thanks Bev



glad its back up.


----------



## cassie

congratualtions Melinda! gosh Diamond was sneaky! couldn't even tell she had foaled until I saw a black thing moving!

glad all went well. lol.


----------



## cassie

*Filly!!! *congrats again melinda!


----------



## cassie

Miss Em was just down sternal then straight back up...


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks for calling, I was getting some good zzzz's ROFL! I sadly was ignoring my instincts that told me she was close. I forgot to set alarms to check and probably would have caught her at the perfect time with my midnight alarm. O well, all is well and I have a gorgeous black filly with appy characteristics, keep hoping as she dries to see some spots but not holding my breath. Pretty happy with black based filly in general and of course live and healthy are always main priority! Here are some quick pics. Giving them time alone but might go back out if Diamond doesnt give the filly more attention. Diamond is a very protective mommy so dont be surprised if you see me sneaking into the stall in strange manners ROFL, as long as the foal is between us I am usually good, she isnt seeming too bad with this baby so hopefully that means she will get better with each foal. She is a great mare though so doesnt bother me putting up with her shinanigans for a few days.


----------



## AnnaC

Oh many congratulations - what a pretty little filly, well done Diamond!


----------



## cassie

awww she is lovely! and no worries, lol it was quite funny cos I looked and all I saw was the black from the shavings being moved around and then I saw it move! I had to look harder and saw that wasn't the shavings lol thats a foal! then I was thinking, has Melinda been out there and I have missed it? when I didn't see any posts I thought I better call LOL.

good job Diamond and filly is already having a go at the milk bar





gorgeous girl!


----------



## Eagle

CONGRATS Melinda, shucks I missed another one, that will teach me to shower in the morning



note to myself: Horsey girls MUST stay smelly





Looks like the little one is doing fine cos she is whizzing around



Thanks for the quick pics



she is gorgeous .


----------



## cassie

Lots of yawning from miss em at present


----------



## palsminihorses

Congrats on another *FILLY!! *Yay! And I'm sure she's got some white hairs hiding somewhere! Black is one of my favorite colors.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny

Congrats!!! She is so cute!!! : D


----------



## ratzo155

Congratulations!! Beautiful black filly!!


----------



## happy appy

Congrats! She is beautiful! It took 4 years for my last appy to spot out. Now she is a leopard!


----------



## blazingstarranch

Yay! Congrats on your filly and two thumbs up




to your sneaky little mare for having a good delivery! Sometimes we just get too darned tired. Luckily all the lovely folks here are like little foal watching angels



. She looks quite a bit like our little Jana, but I'm pretty sure ours has no appy characteristics...


----------



## sparklingjewelacres

Awe .. so cute. love them.


----------



## 

CONGRATULATIONS ON ANOTHER FILLY!!! What a pretty little girl, with nice long legs! And what a sneaky mare! But all we care about is that everything went well and that baby is healthy and beautiful!


----------



## chandab

Congrats!


----------



## eagles ring farm

congrats on another pretty girl...looking for dry pics


----------



## Gone_Riding

Filly Fairy's making her rounds! YAY!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks everyone and here are some dry pics plus some pics of a few other babies from today


----------



## Eagle

wow what stunning babies you have Melinda, I hope you mummy taught you to share cos you have enough for everyone





This one would look lovely in my garden

/monthly_05_2013/post-17195-0-31177800-1368033741_thumb.jpg


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

ROFL, Im not gonna lie, I am having a heck of a time with sharing this year, I want to keep them ALL!!! But probably going to be sharing at least some


----------



## ratzo155

All of them are gorgeous!! I love the little palomino!!


----------



## misty'smom

Omg!!!! What BEAUTIFUL BABIES!!! I would love to hug each one, they all are adorable!!!! Thanks for posting the pictures keep the pics coming as they grow!!


----------



## palsminihorses

They are all just beautiful Melinda! In these pictures I'm kind of partial to the palomino and the little 'bald faced' guy! LOL


----------



## 

Eagle said:


> wow what stunning babies you have Melinda, I hope you mummy taught you to share cos you have enough for everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one would look lovely in my garden
> 
> /monthly_05_2013/post-17195-0-31177800-1368033741_thumb.jpg



This one would look good in ANY ONE'S garden!!! Quite a stunner!

LOVE the pictures!! And that little palomino certainly has some "presence" !!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks guys! I am pretty well in love with all of my babies this year! I am really leaning towards keeping the pally or the tovero or both (just slap me now!!!!). Im going to become the Maple Hollow Stud Farm if I keep collecting boys!!!!

Just an update...we are down to our last five mares due, Sabrinia, Miss Em, and Lollipop will be the three that might get switched around on cam2, as of right now Miss Em and Sabrinia are pretty equal in the udder department at about a half to 3/4 full udder, Lollipop has started bagging but not very much yet. I will get my last two on cam1 in the next wk or so hopefully, they are just starting to get puffy in the udder area so no big rush yet, I just want to get them in before show season hits hard so that my husband can have extra people helping him watch. Belle should be first of my two and then Chicky. Chicky is bred to Magnum, the rest are bred to MT.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Just thought I would update that Chicky and Belle are just starting to bag, will try and get them on camera this week before the next show. Miss Em seems to be in the lead but still not a full udder, Sabrinia is next with approx half full bag, and Lollipop is just taking her time and driving us crazy since she is technically first due! 

And just for fun I want to share our show results from last wkend in Danville, IN! Our first show of 2013 and we had a blast and our horses did GREAT!!!

Mom took two mares:

Golden was 2nd in her Sr Mare 32-34" class and was 1st and thirds in Liberty






Doya was 2nd in her 2yr Mare class and took 1st, 2nd, and 3rd in Liberty






I took two stallions:

Magnum had a great show placing unanimous first in Open CPD and res Stakes and then unanimous Roadster and Stakes. He also placed first in Jumper, second in Hunter, and 4th in Liberty. He is now just 2pts from his CPD HOF!!!






And last but definitely not least is Remmy who made me proud getting 2 firsts and a second in his Sr Stallions 32-34" class, then going on to get 2x Champion Sr Stallion and Res Champion, and 2x GRAND Champion Stallion! He also placed 1st and seconds in Liberty! 










We are beyond thrilled with how we did considering the weather has not been good for getting anything done, none of our horses had been worked or conditioned.


----------



## Eagle

Congrats to you both, what a fabulous start to your showing season





Your horses all look great.


----------



## 

CONGRATULATIONS! They all look wonderful, and hope your show year continues to be a great one!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks!!!! Also here are more pics of babies  And one of Diamond since she was having fun today! LOL

I have to admit too that I have a heck of a time telling Chippy and Carrie's fillys apart! They are soooo similar, one just has a slightly bigger star and is a bit fluffier than the other! Might have a future driving team there! I had to go back and forth between their pictures facing the camera since I couldnt tell which one was which, finally figured it out but man, they at least could try to not pose exactly the same!!!


----------



## Eagle

Just adorable and I see what you mean about the twins lol Someone has already learnt how to strick a pose!

/monthly_05_2013/post-17195-0-75694100-1368469615_thumb.jpg


----------



## palsminihorses

WOW! Those fillies *sure do *look alike! Again, congrats on all your wins at your first show! That's just awesome! And all of your babies are *looking good!! *


----------



## 

/monthly_05_2013/post-17195-0-05610100-1368469762_thumb.jpg This one did it for me!


----------



## Evelynk2000

OMG! Your babies are BEAUTIFUL! Congratulations on a wonderful foaling season.


----------



## misty'smom

Love all the pictures of your babies!! Each one is so CUTE!!

Congratulations on all those Ribbons from the recent horse show!!






Looking forward to seeing the rest of your foals, I will be watching you cams. I saw one of your mares foaling on your cam I think it was Chippy!!


----------



## cassie

congrats on your winnings from the show last weekend! no wonder you did well, your horses are gorgeous! (evidence from the baby photos which are drool worthy! x100 lol)

love that little pally!! I'll wrap that little one and can come home with me LOL


----------



## little lady

*Congrats on your wins! Love, love, love Remmy! Your foals this season are stunning! You have a great program. *


----------



## Eagle

I had your mum's mare up all night and boy does she like to sleep, nearly as bad as your girl



She was down sternal nearly the whole night.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks guys, it is already a great year so far! Really excited for the rest of our shows and of course our last five foals!!! Eagle, she hopefully is resting up so that she is ready when the time comes since those lil stinkers keep us up for so long LOL!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh what cute little furkins - gorgeous too, bless them all! Love that picture of Diamond too LOL!!

Many congratulations on the fantastic show results - you have a very beautiful show team there.



Good luck for the rest of the season.


----------



## palsminihorses

Melinda, Cam 2 was down just awhile ago. Just FYI.


----------



## cassie

Cam2 down again, will check if anyone has called on mare stare otherwise will call Bev...


----------



## cassie

Back up


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

I will let mom know that her cam was down a couple times. Might be her internet connection but who knows...Thanks for letting us know that it is having some issues!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Just want to update that I will be putting Chicky and Belle under cam this morning, I am going to be hitting horse shows that are fairly far away and this way Justin can have extra eyes on them. Belle is 321 days, foaled in early 340s last year same cross, Chicky is 506 days, foaled late 320s last year different cross. If either gets in trouble this wkend or starts foaling please call Justin at 319-551-9008 first, just for this wkend . Dont think either is ready but better safe than sorry!


----------



## Eagle

Wow if Chicky is 506 days it is going to be a big baby





Good Luck at the show, go kick butt and bring us some



I will watch the girls as much as I can


----------



## 

LOL!!!!!


----------



## blazingstarranch

Hahahaha....I bet it feels like 506 days right now-these girls really know how to wear us out!


----------



## Eagle

4.50 am Miss Em is looking a tad restless


----------



## Eagle

5.30 am I think Miss Em is in first stage Melinda.


----------



## Eagle

6.05 am, she is down and doing some strange tummy rub thing


----------



## Eagle

I am not sure if Bev can receive text messages on the first number but I sent one, if I don't see her in there soon I will call her.

Of course she went into denial as soon as I sent the message


----------



## Eagle

7.35 am Miss Em is down and pushing. I have spoken to Bev and she has sent her neighbour. Sending prayers for safe foaling


----------



## LittleRibbie

Safe foaling


----------



## Eagle

congratulations Bev, I wish miss em would stand up


----------



## LittleRibbie

Drats my comptuter if not letting me watch...but it sounds like we have a foal...congratulations and hope all went according to plan!


----------



## 

What a little cutie! So what is it?


----------



## Eagle

Here you go Heidi


----------



## LittleRibbie

Renee, that was so thoughtful, thank you..had to run out to get my own in order but wanted to come back to see if all went well...thank you and Congratulations Bev!!!


----------



## palsminihorses

I just checked in and saw that she held up one finger...........meaning *colt!! *And a pretty one he is, with those pinto markings!! Congrats!


----------



## Eagle

3.55 am no sign of baby, has anyone seen him?


----------



## Eagle

I am hoping this is a different mare as baby is still no where to be seen


----------



## maplehollow

sorry that we didnt check in sooner...lollipop is on cam..moms last mare to foal...two sneaky mares foaled yesterday... sabrinia has bay pinto filly...will try for pics when we get home...babies r doing ok so sorry for worrying you!


----------



## LittleRibbie

2 in one day....how the heck do you do it



Congratulations!!!


----------



## Eagle

you are in big trouble


----------



## cassie

Cam 2 Is down



will call if it isn't up soon. Congrats on miss end new foal and on lollipops sneaky filly. How did you guys go at the shows?


----------



## maplehollow

Power out at cam2 location. Will have to watch lollipop the old way. Thanks.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Just a quick update as I am EXHAUSTED! We hit some horrible weather on the way home and pretty much were in storms 4 of the 6 hours of drive time. We got back to mom's around 10:45pm and about 10 mins after getting there got hit by another nasty storm with high winds and heavy rain. They have been without power since and Lollipop sounds like she is looking really close! I will update on the show results most likely tomorrow, want to get them right and have them written down but not sure which bag that is in right now LOL! Anyhoo, since we are finally home safe and sound just wanted to let you all know exactly what was going on. We did have a good show and a great time but the drive was not fun AT ALL!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Ok, placings... LOL...I am just going to post the placings that I had time to write down or remember. Apparently had too many horses to keep track of ROFL!

I think most placed in Liberty too but forgot the paper with our placings at moms

Little Kings Remmington:

Unanimous firsts in Model Stallion

1st and 2nds in Ammy Stallion

1sts and 2nd in Sr Stallion 32-34"

2x Sr Champ and Res Sr Champ

Res GRAND champion Stallion

Drove him for the first time in CPD, he did pretty good but needs A LOT more miles, was the only driving horse there for the R show!

Maple Hollows Extraordinary Magic:

He got at least one first in Liberty but cant remember the others.

1sts and 2nd in Ammy stallions lvl 1

Maple Hollows Regal In Red:

3rd place Futurity yearling mares 30-32"

Maple Hollows Magical Tinkerbelle:

3rd place Futurity yearling mares 30" and Under

1sts and 2nd in Owned Bred and Shown

Maple Hollows Magically Delicious:
Res Champion Amateur Mare

Maple Hollows Doya Believe N Magic:

1st and 2nds in Liberty

Maple Hollows Golden Magic:

1sts and 2nds in Sr Mares

2x Champion Sr Mare and Res Champion Sr Mare

Also had a res champion sr mare in the R show I think.

Maple Hollows Magical Mist:

1st place 2yr old mares under 28"

I dont have many pics yet, Amanda from Ohenrys was taking pics for me and she will send them to me when she gets a chance. Here is a sneak peek...this is Boo (extraordinary magic)


----------



## 

CONGRATULATIONS! Boo looks wonderful!! Can't wait for more pictures.


----------



## palsminihorses

Melinda, once again, you had an *awesome show!! *Many *Congrats!! *Sorry you had to drive through that bad weather! Calling for storms here tonight and possibly tomorrow.

I'm anxious to hear more about Miss Em's little boy! He sure looked cute on the cam! Looks black and white. I'll be checking back often to see if Lollipop's cam is back up.


----------



## cassie

Your girls have been quiet all night tonight including lollipop Melinda



congrats on your wins what fantastic results! boo is gorgeous!!I'm sorry you hit bad weather though! I just heard about the horrible tornado in Oklahoma, I'm not sure how close you are to there but hoping you are far away



so terrible praying for all those affected.


----------



## AnnaC

Many congratulations Melinda - fantastic results!! Really looking forward to the pictures!






Meanwhile, hoping that you are staying safe in the awful weather hitting the area right now - the pictures on our news programmes are just horrific. Saying prayers for all concerned.


----------



## cassie

Lollipop was just down sternal roll and back up, a little yawning and grazing her stall....

how are you guys after all those horrible storms that went through yesterday? hoping that you aren't close by :/


----------



## cassie

Lollipop just gone down sternal 9:52pm


----------



## maplehollow

Some storm damage around us but we only had a tree go down on our line fence.


----------



## cassie

I'm glad that it wasn't too bad at your house.


----------



## cassie

hey Melinda, how are your girls looking tonight? have you recovered from the show now?


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Hey, udders are getting a bit fuller, not quite "ready" looking but considering how unpredictable mares have been this year am still keeping an eye on em! I am not even close to being recovered, got home from the last show, got some sleep, then drove to see my sister before she moves, and just got home again today, now have 7 horses to get ready for this wkend's show LOL! Luckily it is pretty local so dont have to go as far! Hopefully will get pics for ya tomorrow of the newest two foals.


----------



## cassie

Wow! No wonder you haven't caught up!! Tomorrow ill be in the office all day so ill be on mare watch while you get some sleep if you like?


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Finally got pictures of the two newest babies. Plus a few fun ones of Electra and Callie's fillies... Enjoy


----------



## 

Just beautiful!!!


----------



## palsminihorses

Melinda, I LOVE them all!! And I love the 'lightning bolt' on Miss Em's colt! Does it just go down on the one side? That's what it looks like. Interesting!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Finally home from this weekend's show and absolutely exhausted LOL! We had a good show although it was pretty miserable! Cold, rainy, and windy! Remmy won his Model, Ammy, and Sr Stallion classes and was Sr Champion and Unanimous Res GRAND Champion. Maestro was really good for his first show especially considering how freezing it was, he placed 2nd in a decent sized yearling class and was Res Jr Champion. Reba placed 3rd in a huge Ammy class. Tink was firsts and second in her yearling class and got Jr Champion and Res. Doya also placed firsts and second in her 2yr old mares class and also got a Jr Champion and Res! MT got firsts and second in Get of Sire and Susan was first in Produce of Dam. We also had really good liberty placings with Remmy, Doya, and Moment but cant remember who got what ROFL!!! Sorry for no pics but it was pouring rain most of the time so didnt even try to get the camera out! 

All three of our girls have pretty good udders, my two arent quite "ready" looking (like that really matters LOL!) but mom was thinking that Lollipop was looking pretty close so with any luck we will get to see our last three foals soon!

Anyhoo I am off to bed


----------



## cassie

is Belle on the left? she is looking quite agitated... lots of tail swishing and pacing shaking her head, she has done two wee's in the the last minute or so, could be nothing I'm watching just in case...

congrats on another awesome show! no wonder your exhausted! WOW do you take them in all the classes or do you have handlers to do that for you? i get beggered after going in 5 classes let alone 20! lol


----------



## cassie

mare to the left is down sternal but she seems to be resting ok... everyone else is quiet


----------



## AnnaC

Oh many many congratulations Melinda, another successful, if exhausting, show!!








Sorry but just doing 'catch up' - those babies of yours are just fabulous. Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## Eagle

Congrats on your great show results





Lollipop is acting restless tonight.


----------



## Eagle

5.45 am and it looks like Lollipop is in first stage labour


----------



## 

Cam 2 is down. Anyone know anything?


----------



## happy appy

I checked the marestare thread and it says that the power is out on cam 2 at her parents place. That was on the 24th so not sure if it has been up since then. That is the last thing posted on the tread.


----------



## palsminihorses

Cam #2 is up now. I, too, thought Lollipop might foal last night. I watched for awhile and then went to bed. Just checked this morning, and she's the only one in the stall. LOL

Melinda, CONGRATS once again on all of your show WINS! You're doing an awesome job! It wears me out just to read about all of your classs! LOL


----------



## Eagle

8.30 am the cam is back and all is quiet, come on Lollipop


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks everyone and sorry for not keeping the other thread at the marestare forum very updated. Mom's internet sometimes has moments where it just stops for a bit and then restarts. Very annoying! Chicky is on the left on my cam and Belle is in the middle. Chicky was very restless last night, lots of yawning and head tossing so hoping she is getting closer! She has a good sized udder but nipples are still pointing in. 

We still had a lot of fun at the show even with the not so wonderful weather. Mom and I show all of our horses and I also help some friends show when they need it. I went in for a total of 12 Liberty runs between our horses and our friends' LOL! Love that class!!! Now we get to catch up on some of our chores and such before our next show in a few wks!


----------



## cassie

Thanks for the clarification




Chicky is down sternal at the moment 10:15pm Belle has been up and down a few times tonight

yes chicky was restless last night, I missed all Lollipops fun and games but she is standing quietly so far tonight... I did think last night she was looking close so see if she does anything exciting for us tonight


----------



## Eagle

I can't believe Lollipop didn't foal yesterday, she really had me fooled


----------



## Eagle

cam 2 is down and not coming back



I hope Lollipop is behaving


----------



## cassie

Lollipop seems to be a bit agitated at the moment...


----------



## cassie

both cams are down for me at the moment


----------



## cassie

back up



YAY


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Just a heads up, we have severe weather going through this evening so may lose power. So if cams go down it means we are getting hit ROFL!!!


----------



## cassie

stay safe!!! I hope no bad storms go through.... I really don't like your storms!



how are the girls looking?


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Round one wasnt too bad, power flickered on and off a few times. LOTS of rain! Round two is still yet to come though! Nobody looks "ready" to foal but we all know how sneaky my mares are ROFL!


----------



## cassie

I saw a flash just after the girls were looking a bit agitated so I'm guessing there must still be a bit of lightning around... stay safe!

Girls don't you dare foal while the storms are around! we don't want Melinda out there in that horrible weather!

can you get tornado's where you are Melinda? gosh I hope not! what do people that are in the tornado alley do with the horses in a tornado? do they let them all loose or lock them up? or take them into the shelter with them? (thats what I'd be doing, would need a big shelter...)


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

The flash could have been when the power flickered just enough for the lights to flicker and not lose power....I dont think you would be able to see lightning in the barn. There really isnt much you can do other than hope for the best. If you went out to try and get them all to safety you would just be putting yourself at risk as well. Generally by that time there isnt any time. We are in the completely flat farmlands so wind and tornado threats are high. We already have had severe damage in 2011 from 130+ mph winds so have all new barns, fence, siding, roofing, and lots of vet bills. Hoping that we never have to go through that again but I am always terrified during storms now. Here are a few pics to show how flat our area is. Makes for some gorgeous sunset pictures but no real protection from the weather.


----------



## cassie

wow gorgeous sunsets! and lovely area! can't believe how flat it is! I can see how you would have problems with that :/ would planting trees help to minimise the damge (provide a wind break as such?) or is there no point due to the storms?

I hope there are no bad storms headed your way




we had a girl come from America and she used to get terrified when I said there was a storm coming and I'd say I love storms! but she was thinking of your storms that are terrifying! ours can get bad but for us to get storms as bad as what you guys get is very very very rare... in the summer time we love to get an evening storm to cool things down. stay safe!

love the pics!


----------



## Eagle

Wow, what stunning pics Melinda, it must be very frightening though when a storm hits



I hope you stay safe


----------



## AnnaC

Gorgeous sunset pictures Melinda - hope the nasty storms avoid you!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

We do plan to put up a windbreak someday just havent been able to get it done. We are currently getting poured on again. It really needs to STOP RAINING for a while or our crops are going to be in big trouble! I also am getting low on hay and would love to get my first cutting up dry! UGH. Anyhoo, no major changes but I am just figuring that every night they are going to foal considering how far along they are all getting. Chicky is most progressed in her udder and both her and Belle had loose poo today. Hopefully someone gets moving, I am dying to see our last foals!


----------



## cassie

both Chicky and Belle have been up and down alot tonight, tail swishing heaps... maybe not long for them both...


----------



## cassie

Belle. down sternal Chicky was also just down sternal, had a roll back up did a wee and lots of tail swishing.


----------



## cassie

Both girls back up, Chicky doing alot of pacing, Belle standing awkwardly lol


----------



## maplehollow

just so everyone knows...belle and lollipop both foaled this morning...lollipop has buckskin pinto filly and belle has bay pinto colt..we have someone at both locations ...if someone could update on the marestare forum i would greatly appreciate it


----------



## LittleRibbie

Congratulations...boy all I got this morning was a piece of toast and jelly....it doesn't seem fair!!


----------



## Eagle

Congratulations to you both


----------



## palsminihorses

Oh my gosh!! I checked Lollipop this morning before I went out to feed. Couldn't believe she hadn't foaled yet. I did notice that she was holding her tail up. Then I checked when I came in for lunch and saw a foal with her!!! And such a *pretty girl *she is!! I'm sure glad that she put all that color on her...........and *buckskin too!! *Congratulations on both foals!! Now I gotta go check out the bay colt.


----------



## Eagle

Yes Pam, I missed it too. I had both of the cams up but what with having the kids home I must have been distracted. What time did she foal?


----------



## AnnaC

Oh many congratulations Pam!!






Any chance of some pictures soon?


----------



## palsminihorses

Renee, I'm not really sure what time Lollipop foaled. I checked at 8:00 AM and she hadn't foaled. Then I went out to do my chores. I didn't check again until around noon.............and there was the foal! LOL I'm sure Bev or Melinda will update us all on the times when they can. I'm in the same time zone as Melinda and her mom.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks everyone. Belle foaled around 11am (estimated) and Lollipop around 11:30am. Belle's colt is actually a sorrel, Justin couldnt tell very well when he is wet. Either way he is still gorgeous! Cant wait to see both foals after they unfold as they are STUNNING. Both are tiny and refined and have gorgeous heads. Pretty thrilled. Will get pics of mom's filly next time I go out there, was late getting back to mom's so wanted to get home. Here are a couple quick pics of Belle's boy, not very flattering but its hard to do with a mare-face right in the way ROFL, had to duck and dodge to get a pic .


----------



## misty'smom

Awww, Belle's little colt is so cute!! He sure does have a pretty shaped head and I love his color and markings!

Congratulation on both foals!! You all had a busy morning, I am sure you will sleep good tonight!


----------



## Eagle

Congrats, he has real funky markings



no wonder you are thrilled.


----------



## eagles ring farm

congrats on your handsome new guy love his markings can't wait to see your little girl


----------



## LittleRibbie

Great color there!! Love all the crazy markings going on..congratulations!


----------



## little lady

_Congrats on two more healthy foals! Love the lil guys markings and cute head. Looking forward to pics of the filly. _


----------



## lexischase

Congrats on both! The colt is adorable


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks again everyone! I still cant get over how tiny and refined he is. An estimate on his cannon bone measurement is 7", will try and remember to take a tape measure out with me later to get a more accurate one!


----------



## blazingstarranch

What a flashy little guy! Congratulations on the safe delivery of your little colt!!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

The sun finally came out and warmed it up enough to let Belle and her colt outside for a bit! He is such a little sweetie and has quite a bit of presence already. I love how this mare bonds with her foals too, she is constantly nuzzling him, hard to get a picture of him without her right there in it too!


----------



## atotton

congrats on the handsome little guy.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Who do you think won, Tobi the corgi or Chevy the Lab? LOL


----------



## Eagle

The corgi of course



I have one thing to say about this latest guy

*WOW*

/monthly_06_2013/post-17195-0-91443300-1370202072_thumb.jpg


----------



## Eagle

3.20 am and Chicky has been restless for a while now


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks Renee I am pretty thrilled with that lil guy! I feel like Chicky is NEVER going to foal, she has a nice large udder but the nipples are still pointing in. It has been this way for a wk or better with no change! I feel like the day I go out and see a change will be the day she foals! Or she will be like most of my other sneaky horses and surprise me LOL!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Stunning stunning stunning...love his coloring!!...IM guessing Tobi took the prize!!


----------



## Eagle

Lets hope I catch her if she does a sneaky on you at night


----------



## maplehollow

Here are some pics of Lolliipop's filly 

Melinda--hacking into mom's account as usual LOL!


----------



## Eagle

Wow, look at that little head, super drooling here, someone pass the tissues

/monthly_06_2013/post-44491-0-66693600-1370295981_thumb.jpg


----------



## chandab

OMG! She's too cute. Love the markings. And, since I seem to have CRS (and my monitor isn't showing colors that well), she looks to be buckskin, which is one of my favorites.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Repeat after me.... Dishy Little Face Jackpot!!! she has girly girl written all over her. Great color, I love her


----------



## palsminihorses

Ohhhh, she is just *gorgeous!! *Does she have blue eyes? It kind of looks like it in the pictures. I'm betting she is a KEEPER?!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks everyone. We cant keep em all but we sure do try to LOL, I dont know what mom plans for her yet, will be a hard one to see go if she does get listed! Her eyes arent blue they are that kind of dilute color that most of our cream carriers seem to have. They just seem to be more obvious on some. I told mom I am going to steal her but she didnt agree LOL!


----------



## cassie

congrats on both your new foals Melinda!! they are both gorgeous! love them both





come on Chicky! last baby


----------



## AnnaC

Another two fantastic foals Melinda - many congrats to you and Mum! Cant wait to see what Chicky finally gives you - maybe she's saving up the best until last, although I dont see how she can improve on those last two!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

It breaks my heart to tell you that I lost Chicky's colt this morning. She didnt make any changes so just simply wasnt watching her close enough. I got a call after she foaled but he had already been in the sack too long, I got a heartbeat but after CPR and trying to stimulate him, nothing worked and he faded pretty fast. Chicky seems to be doing ok, looked for him for a little while but already seems better. I am heartbroken though as he was a gorgeous sorrel pinto colt and my only foal by my champion driving stallion for this year



Will be making a note in Chicky's file that the sack stayed on and that she didnt get up after foaling to make sure and have her on high risk watch next year. Thanks everyone for watching this spring and for all the phone calls and texts, they were greatly appreciated!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh I'm so sorry that Chicky caught you unawares Melinda and that her little colt was lost! It can happen when these mares get 'sneaky'.

Glad that Chicky is ok - sending you ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Eagle

Oh Melinda, I am so sorry that I wasn't here for you



I feel awful



Sending hugs


----------



## happy appy

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## lexischase

Sorry the colt was lost, but very glad Chicky is alright. You had a terrific foaling year with just lovely babies! Hope you continue to share photos both here and on Facebook


----------



## rubyviewminis

Wow, I thought I would catch up with your maternity ward, wow. You be busy. I am so sorry about your loss on the last one Melinda. All the foals are just super beautiful! Guess I need to go take pics of my grungy lil one soon lol.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh poor Chicky, Melinda Im so sorry to read about your little colt. I know you have lots of other lovely foals this year but even loosing one is just so heartbreaking.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks everyone. I just always feel guilty when I lose one like that. I had a gut feeling she was close but no actual signs to support that so I figured I was just getting hopeful. I should have watched her a lot closer....but nothing I can do about it now. Just got to enjoy the ones I have, but guaranteed, I am gonna be watching her like a hawk next year!!!!! Will try and keep updating with pics when I get them. Right now everything is just so muddy from pretty much nonstop rain that my pics arent very pretty right now.


----------



## LittleRibbie

Melinda, non stop rain here now too so I understand and can sympathize with the not so pretty ponies!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm

I'm so sorry about the loss of your last colt, but so glad your mare is ok

You have some beautiful babies this season congrats on a great foaling season


----------



## misty'smom

Melinda just now reading this....so sorry for the loss of Chicky's colt.




I am sure you are heartbroken. It is good that Chicky is doing well though.

I know what you mean about the rain, it has been raining here in Va. since last night!! Misty and Josie were in and out for a couple of hours, I leave their stall door open but they don't always go in



out of the rain!! So after I cleaned the barn I brought them in and boy did they look really rough!!!!



Wet, muddy and to top it off they also were digging in the crushed stone in the run in area!! Later on when I went out to feed them they were covered in Pine shavings!!!!!! Poor things looked so neglected



but spoiled too!!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

OMG, the mud is just rediculous, I went out and was playing with my babies today to make me feel better and my gorgeous snowcap filly, Rain, laid down in the wettest grossest spot in the entire pasture and was just GROSS! Keep in mind that only around the hay feeder does it get really muddy, they have an entire pasture to lay down and roll without getting gross but she picked the gross spot! UGH! Anyhoo here are a couple pics of my clean babies today and one partially muddy, used to be palomino and now mud colored, colt LOL!!!


----------



## misty'smom

I just LOVE looking at all your gorgeous foals!! It must be FUN to go into the pasture to play with all of them!!! I like your Mud colored Palomino I think it gives him character!! Besides he is so sweet even some mud won't change that!! We will have to get some pictures of our minis all clean and shiny when the weather stays nice! I have not taken any new pictures since the winter and mine both just turned a year so I need some new shots without all their foal/winter woolies!


----------



## Eagle

You need to keep a close eye on this one

/monthly_06_2013/post-17195-0-72790000-1370657621_thumb.jpg

I might sneak over and borrow him


----------



## palsminihorses

Melinda, I'm *so sorry *to hear about Chicky's colt! Sometimes these things happen. So don't beat yourself up over it. I've been there, and it's heart-breaking. I'm glad Chicky is okay. Mares mourn too. HUGS!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

misty'smom said:


> I just LOVE looking at all your gorgeous foals!! It must be FUN to go into the pasture to play with all of them!!! I like your Mud colored Palomino I think it gives him character!! Besides he is so sweet even some mud won't change that!! We will have to get some pictures of our minis all clean and shiny when the weather stays nice! I have not taken any new pictures since the winter and mine both just turned a year so I need some new shots without all their foal/winter woolies!


LOL I decided my pally colt decided he wanted to be a buckskin for a while  I love that boy, one of my many favorites! Hoping all the expected rain tonight and tomorrow misses us! It is finally starting to get halfway dry and now going to rain again...sigh...



Eagle said:


> You need to keep a close eye on this one
> 
> /monthly_06_2013/post-17195-0-72790000-1370657621_thumb.jpg
> 
> I might sneak over and borrow him


I think he would like your place he is pretty adventurous, I can see him wanting to travel and see the world ROFL!



palsminihorses said:


> Melinda, I'm *so sorry *to hear about Chicky's colt! Sometimes these things happen. So don't beat yourself up over it. I've been there, and it's heart-breaking. I'm glad Chicky is okay. Mares mourn too. HUGS!


Thanks Pam, It really stinks but the good news is that Chicky seems fine and she barely looked for him, I dont think she even really knew what happened. I got him out of the stall before she got to smell him and get upset. She recovered well, very few mares foal, get up, and look like nothing happened, no hanging belly or sweat or anything!!!


----------



## 

Two more beautiful foals while I was gone! Just gorgeous!

Sorry about your loss, but those things can happen, but it's always sad.

But you've had a very successful year this year, and the babies are all beautiful!!!

Don't forget to catch up all those pictures in the album! Quite a few! How many in total this year, Melinda?


----------



## Eagle

Yes Melinda, what is the total and how many fillies versus colts?


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks! Mom had 7 fillies and 2 colts (she trapped the filly fairy this year) and I had 7 fillies and 6 colts. This is not including losses.


----------



## cassie

Melinda I have only just managed to get on here today I am so sorry you lost Chicky's little colt



RIP little man! I am so sorry I wasn't there to watch.

your babies are gorgeous! the markings on that pinto are so very striking and I love that palomino so very beautiful.

you know we will be watching for next seasons babies and I hope you will stick around and drop us updates on this years bubbies.


----------



## chandab

I'm a little behind.

So sorry about the lost colt.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

I was wondering if anyone else can pull our cams up. We have contacted people at marestare a couple times and are getting no response so wondering if they shut them off but just havent gotten back to us yet????? Just hoping they will get back with me soon as I hope I wont get charged for another month when I am wanting to shut them off plus wanted to save our left over days for next spring! Anyone know if they are on vacation or why we might be having trouble getting through to them??


----------



## cassie

hmm just tuning in now. I thought that maybe you had turned it off already lol. its getting stuck on the 4th second of the loading... I can get other cams up fine, how annoying for you



I hope that they don't charge you... cool can you save what days you don't use? thats awesome! wish I had kept track of when I used mine as I should have had at least a few days of that to use up... hope it gets sorted out soon...


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks, I finally got ahold of Heather so she is aware I want them shut down. You can only save them to use within the actual year that you purchase the time, since we started ours I think in April on cam2 as long as we turn our cams on in time to have all of our time leftover used before that anniversary of purchasing it can we still use it. Since we plan on turning them on in March, shouldnt be an issue.


----------



## cassie

cool



I'm glad you got everything sorted out





have you got any new pics for us of all your babies? how is that little foal with the heart bum going? lol


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

I went out today just for you and got more pictures LOL! I did clip Heartbreaker and he looks awesome! Desperately want to clip the others too, will see how long my self control can last .


----------



## cassie

awww THANKYOU! Melinda



they are ALL gorgeous! love heartbreaker



hehe he clipped up really nice! well done.

how do you and your mum go with training them all?



lol


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

LOL patience and perseverance! I generally sit in the pastures and let them come to me and eventually they tame themselves. Once they are friendly I can generally just put the halter and lead on and they will follow. Heartbreaker went to the show this wkend for a mare and foal race and he was really good about letting me put the halter on him, stood still, and led really well. Some do take longer than others.


----------



## cassie

thats great!! go Heartbreaker! did you take many of your other horses to the show?


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

LOL yes, we took 11 head of show horses between my mom and I plus two mares with foals! We had a pretty good show...Remmy and Magic won their Sr Stallion classes and were Champion (Remmy) and Res Champion (Magic) Sr Stallions. Tinkerbelle was 4th 5th and 6th in a Amateur Mares class of 16 horses so was pretty happy about that! There was a LOT of gorgeous horses and we had a great time. We got some other good halter placings but didnt have time to write them all down...we discovered that 11 might just be our limit for showing LOL! Remmy is now only 4 points from his HOF in Halter though if I figured my points right! Getting very impatient for shows to get posted online so I can make sure I am figuring correctly!!! Magnum should have unofficially finished his Country Pleasure Driving HOF with 2nd in his open driving class. He also is getting closer in Roadster getting 2nd in Ammy, first in Open, and one Res Stakes! He also placed 6th in a HUGE hunter class! He didnt miss a single jump in his classes this wkend, was pretty proud of him, I just discovered I am fat and out of shape to keep up with him for Jumper, we were really slow ROFL!! Had pics taken of Remmy and Magnum with the photographer and havent seen all the pictures from classes to know if she got any of our girls or other boys.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Here is a couple links to short videos a friend took for me of Magnum driving in Country. You might have to be friends with me on FB in order to view them....not sure...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201490918380691&set=vb.1408128629&type=3&permPage=1

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201491002182786&set=vb.1408128629&type=3&permPage=1


----------



## AnnaC

WOW!! What a lot of news to catch up on!! Those babies are looking fantastic Melinda - and I do so agree with you about just letting the babies become friendly and naturally confident with us humans, then haltering and leading seems to follow so easily.





You and your Mum must have been rushed off your feet at the show, but what great results!! Many congratulations!





Cant wait for some pics - dont do FB so the videos dont work for me.


----------



## 

Congratulations on your shows! Sounds like a lot of exercise and training for both of you! LOL

The pictures are great! Can't wait for your patience to wear off, and all the babies have their clipping. Especially two of them -- and you KNOW which ones I mean. Do them next....do them next.....please!

I also don't do FB, so the videos don't work, but can't wait until you can post them here!


----------



## Eagle

Congrats Melinda, on you shows, you and Mum must be worn out taking all those horses





The babies are growing up and looking just fab!


----------



## cassie

wow congrats on a massive show! so very exciting! can't wait for the pics



I'm friends with you on fb but the video is still not working for some reason...


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Got some new pics of Ringer today after a quick clip job  This lil stinker is so hard to get good pictures of as he is ALWAYS running around, only stops for a few seconds! I think he is pretty special!


----------



## Eagle

:drool


----------



## 

He is VERY special -- and I hope you're keeping him for your show string -- he'll do AWESOME!


----------



## rubyviewminis

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> OMG, the mud is just rediculous, I went out and was playing with my babies today to make me feel better and my gorgeous snowcap filly, Rain, laid down in the wettest grossest spot in the entire pasture and was just GROSS! Keep in mind that only around the hay feeder does it get really muddy, they have an entire pasture to lay down and roll without getting gross but she picked the gross spot! UGH! Anyhoo here are a couple pics of my clean babies today and one partially muddy, used to be palomino and now mud colored, colt LOL!!!


OMG. I want those three. Seriously. Here I am trying to cut back to spend more time training 3, but you must understand that I have an illness. It is called addicted to beautiful foals. Those three are just absolutely beautiful Melinda! Congratulations. Mmmm. maybe I better go take pictures of my dusty, brown, fluffy, filthy, baby.

OMG, why o why did I go back to look at Ringer's new pics?


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Thanks for the great comments and compliments already!

LOL--let me get you a napkin , you might need it if I keep up my clipping streak here! Next on my list is my snowcap filly 



Eagle said:


> :drool


I would love to keep him and several of the others but currently have them all listed and then whoever is left I will keep LOL! Since I cant decide between them I figure I will let everyone else decide for me! Kinda hoping he stays as he will give me the perfect excuse to go to my first World show as he is AMHA Futurity Nominated!



Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> He is VERY special -- and I hope you're keeping him for your show string -- he'll do AWESOME!


I think I have that same illness...seems it gets lots worse if you dont buy at least one horse every once in a while. ROFL! My hubby put me under a no more buying rule until I sell a lot so my illness is pretty severe right now LOL!



rubyviewminis said:


> OMG. I want those three. Seriously. Here I am trying to cut back to spend more time training 3, but you must understand that I have an illness. It is called addicted to beautiful foals. Those three are just absolutely beautiful Melinda! Congratulations. Mmmm. maybe I better go take pictures of my dusty, brown, fluffy, filthy, baby.
> 
> OMG, why o why did I go back to look at Ringer's new pics?


----------



## chandab

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> I think I have that same illness...seems it gets lots worse if you dont buy at least one horse every once in a while. ROFL! My hubby put me under a no more buying rule until I sell a lot so my illness is pretty severe right now LOL!


Me, too!


----------



## kaycee

i waited till tony (thankfully) left the sale ring at charles city to hold up my hand. NOW i really really need to work on my team.

when are you ready to start charriot classes? i have the charriot now!!!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Yea I would have been in big trouble if I would have brought anything home. If I end up keeping Magic, he was my one I want to train for Chariot, I think he would have a blast! Will have to wait for some of my other driving babies to grow up and see if any look very fast ROFL!



kaycee said:


> i waited till tony (thankfully) left the sale ring at charles city to hold up my hand. NOW i really really need to work on my team.
> when are you ready to start charriot classes? i have the charriot now!!!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Just thought I would share some updated pics of our very first foal, the silver bay pinto filly out of Gorgeous and by MT


----------



## LittleRibbie

Shes very very pretty, she makes me think of our little Silver Belle, who was also a silver bay pinto...almost the same markings! I love her, what did you name her?


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

We havent come up with names yet for mom's babies so any ideas are welcome... all of our foals will have the Maple Hollows prefix and then MT foals have to have some sort of Magical reference to them if you check out our website you will see several examples we have already used LOL! I want to call her "Magical Muffin" which was an idea given by a friend of mine but mom doesnt want to name her that LOL, I also want to name the lil silver bay pinto Tator Tot but she squashed that one too ROFL!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Dear Darling Husband Skff,

If by chance I have just happened to leave this thread open and you just happen to be reading it..... If you would be so kind to forget about that fancy schmansy restaurant and hot and heavy date you were going to take me on and instead get me this little girl...it would make for a very happy wife and a very happy life for you!! I would not need to purchase new shoes either...and we know how much they can cost!! You could have a night or 2 out with the guys...hows that sound?

Let me know when you want to go pick her up and I will MapQuest it for you

Love, Hugs and Kisses

your adoring wife!!! OXOX

OOPPSS....Melinda, I love both names...you guys always have good names IMO


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

OMG, you crack me up LOL!!!! You will have to let me know the response! ROFL!


----------



## AnnaC

Heidi you are a scream!! But that is one very stunning little filly - a really gorgeous girl.






Hope Skiff will find your message to him and ACT UPON IT!!


----------



## 

Come on SKIFF!!!! We KNOW you love our prankster, and want to fulfill ALL her dreams!!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Here are some updated pics of Rain and Sensi, didnt do legs or heads very well for bug protection so sorry for the bad clip jobs!


----------



## 

WONDERFUL PICTURES!!! They all look fabulous!!!


----------



## misty'smom

Great pictures! I always have a hard time getting shots of them running!! Rain and Sensi are both beautiful, love their colors!!!!


----------



## AnnaC

They are gorgeous, you must be thrilled with them!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Ok I know Im a picture junkie but I just cant help it. Today I enlisted my dog, Chevy, into helping since the babies are so friendly now that it is next to impossible to get pics of anything other than faces! Also including my favorite pic from my attempts at reg. pics from the other day. It is the first one LOL!


----------



## chandab

You have a great picture helper. Love the pics.


----------



## misty'smom

Love seeing all the pictures of Chevy and the horses here too!! You have a great bunch of good looking foals!! Oh and chevy is a cutie too!!


----------



## AnnaC

Thank you Chevy - you helped produce some great pictures of your Mum's babies!





I hope you were suitably rewarded!


----------



## 

Oh, the pictures are great! Chevy did a great job and was very patient with those inquisitive babies!!

Thank you for the pictures. It's been so quiet here that these pictures are a great treat!!!


----------



## countrymini

Great photos!


----------

